# Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau



## anz111 (21. März 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Nachdem ich mich ca. 1 Jahr intensiv mit dem Thema Bau eines Schwimmteiches auseinandergesetzt habe, hat die Umsetzung quasi mit Frühlingsbeginn begonnen. 

Alles über die Planung könnte ihr hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37945 finden.

Nachdem ich den Plan auf den Garten übertragen hatte, habe ich alles mit roter Markierungsfarbe gekennzeichnet. Weit genug weg vom Schwimmteichrand habe ich die Maße auf den Rasen aufgesprüht und ein paar Messpunkte gesetzt um auch von dort immer wieder den Bagger einzurichten. 

Nachdem mir der Baggerfahrer kurz das Nivelliergerät erklärt hatte, habe ich als 0-Maß den vermeintlich höchsten Punkt genommen und mit diesem immer wieder nachgemessen und nachgesprüht, während der Baggerfahrer sich immer tiefer in den Rasen grub.

Anbei die ersten Bilder von heute:

 

 

 

 

 

  

Leider war der Regenwassersickerschacht nicht da, wo er lt. Plan hätte sein sollen sondern mitten im Becken. Der wurde ausgegraben und wird morgen versetzt. Auch kommen immer mehr Fundamentstücke zum Vorschein. Da unser Baggerfahrer die Ruhe in Person ist, hat er für jede Überraschung auch die passende Lösung. Wir wurden heute fast fertig, ich hoffe, daß es morgen so weiter geht. Ansonsten ist der Boden aufgrund der nähe zum Fluß Salzach schön sandig. Viel ausgleichen werde ich da nicht müssen.

Morgen gehts weiter.

Gruß Oliver :smoki


----------



## muh.gp (21. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo,

viel Erfolg! Und halte uns auf dem Laufenden! Das wird sicher eine tolle Doku - freu mich schon!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## anz111 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*


Hallo!

Erstes Update und leider schon die ersten Probleme.
Wie ihr aus den Fotos entnehmen könnt, haben sich in unserem Garten einige Fundamentsbrocken befunden, die leider zum Teil genau an der Teichkante lagen. Beim Graben ist dabei an 2 Stellen die Kante gebrochen. Wir haben heute versucht, das mit Styraturplatten zu stützen und diese werden dann mit Erde hinterfüllt. Der Druck der Folie sollte dann den entsprechenden Ausgleich wieder herstellen. Ich hoffe, das funktioniert auch. Sollte jemand eine bessere Idee haben, bitte her damit. 

Anbei die Bilder:

 

 

 

 

Ansonsten ist das Becke ausgehoben und schaut auch ganz gut aus. Der Sickerschacht wurde versetzt und ist schon wieder eingebraben. Auch wird dort der Überlauf des Teiches gleich angeschlossen.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Zacky (22. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Was sind das für Fundamentreste? Kannst du diese nicht gänzlich entfernen und die Stelle mit Sand später wieder verfüllen? Euer Projekt hat aber ganz schöne Ausmaße.  Jetzt mit dem Bagger im Hintergrund kann man das schon ein wenig einschätzen. Sehr schön. Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es problemloser weiter geht.


----------



## PeterBoden (23. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*



anz111 schrieb:


> ... haben sich in unserem Garten einige Fundamentsbrocken befunden, die leider zum Teil genau an der Teichkante lagen. Beim Graben ist dabei an 2 Stellen die Kante gebrochen...
> *Der Druck der Folie sollte dann den entsprechenden Ausgleich wieder herstellen.*
> Ich hoffe, das funktioniert auch...



Ich meine das du gerade das von der Folie nicht erwarten kannst, schon eher vom Wasserdruck auf Folie-->Vlies-->Grubenwandung. Aber in der geringen Tiefe ist der Wasserdruck sehr, sehr klein.
Die Folie (plus Vlies) sollte man nur als außen liegende "Lackschicht" in deinem Loch ansehen, das Loch muss stabil sein.

(ich kann mich an einem Beitrag hier im Forum erinnern, da wurde ein bereits fertig gestellter Folienteich hinterspült, oben am Rand bis in eine Tiefe von knapp einem Meter. Im Teich war das Teichwasser, und hinter der Folie plus Vlies war Schichtenwasser, Sickerwasser oder Quellwasser gelangt. Die Folie war dann aufgeschwommen, sie war praktisch schwerelos und hatte sich vom Grund bzw. der Wandung gelöst, ob da wenig Substrat drauf war weiß ich nicht mehr)

Jetzt hast du die offene Baugrube, du wirst nie wieder so herankommen.
Ich würde an der Wandung alles was lose ist und abrutscht entfernen, es rutscht sowieso ab.
Richtig große Löcher mit einer Magerbetonplombe auffüllen, einen Mischer hast du bestimmt.



Nachtrag: hab den Beitrag [post=15153]hier[/post] gefunden


----------



## anz111 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Servus Peter!

Da geb ich dir recht. Ich habe noch 2 aktuelle Fotos vom Problembereich. Ich denke, das wird so nix. Problematisch finde ich nur, dass sich der Beton nirgendswo festhalten kann. Eventuell an den Fundamentstücken. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Wenns in dem Bereich nicht so gerade wird, ist es auch kein Problem. 

LG Oliver


----------



## PeterBoden (23. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*



anz111 schrieb:


> Problematisch finde ich nur, dass sich der Beton nirgendswo festhalten kann.



Vielleicht ein Tipp, habe das einmal bei einer Böschungsverfestigung von einer Gala-Firma gesehen. Die hatten Anker in die Böschung geschlagen, so auf den Quadratmeter vier, fünf Stück. Das waren Stücke aus Moniereisen, fast einen Meter lang. Die schauten dann ein Stück aus der Erde heraus, dann kam der Beton drüber.
Evt. geh mal zum Heizungsinstallateur, er hat bestimmt ein paar Edelstahlrohre oder -enden über.


----------



## anz111 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

So, ein kurzes Update!

Die ganze Schalung habe ich wieder runtergerissen. Es geht nur um einen Bereich von ein paar Metern. Heute war ein befreundeter Maurer da, der folgendes vorgeschlagen hat: er würde Böschungssteine nehmen, die versetzt aufschlichten und mit Eisen im Boden verankern. Anschließend einfach mit Erde füllen. Die Steine würden sich ineinander verankern und könnten dann hinterfüllt werden. 
Also werde ich mir mal diese Lösung ansehen. 

Die Grube habe ich noch ausgemessen. Mit 60 cm Übermaß auf jeder Seite habe ich eine Folienlänge von 23 m und 18,80 cm Breite. Die Stiege muss ich noch auf einer Seite mitberechnen. Ganz schon großes Teil wird das.

Schönes WE und bitte weiter Vorschläge posten.

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Kurze Frage an die Gemeinschaft: könnte man den gebrochenen Bereich mit Teichsäcke aufbauen?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## günter-w (25. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Oliver, verstehe ich das richtig mit Teichsäcken hinter der Folie da würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Entweder mit Erde wieder aufmodelieren das geht eigendlich recht einfach wenn die Erde etas lehmhaltig ist und wird knochen hart. Bei Lehmhaltiger Erde mache ich es grundsätzlich so nur bei Sandboden wird mit Schalungssteinen vorgemauert ohne Eisenarmierung und mit Erde oder Magerbeton verfüllt je nach Fläche und Hinterfüllung oder wie dein Maurer vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## anz111 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

So, heute standen die Maurerarbeiten auf dem Programm gemeinsam mit Vater und Schwiegervater. Es wird ....


----------



## Annett (29. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Oliver,

ich habe in dem anderen Thema [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/83/]diese Skizze[/URL] gefunden und hoffe, Du willst die Kapillarsperre nicht genau so bauen, wie dort skizziert? 
Falls doch - das geht auch schöner und dann muss man die auch nicht unter einem (teuren!) Steg oder gar Ufermatte verschwinden lassen. 
Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017

Hier siehst Du, wie man gewaltige Höhenunterschiede kaschieren kann: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504
Ich würde zum Teil mit einer "Trockenmauer" innerhalb des Teiches bauen. Die Folie muss so eingebaut werden, dass nie Erde in den Teich gespült werden kann, egal wie heftig es schüttet.


----------



## anz111 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Annett!

Danke für deine Hinweise und Infos!

Ich werde mal ein kurzes Plannugsupdate machen. Leider hatte ich kurz vorm Ausbaggern fast keine Zeit, mich dem Thema zu widmen, da ich beruflich ziemlich viel um die Ohren hatte. 

Und einiges ergibt sich eben erst nach dem Baggern und muss dann gelöst werden. Ein Fehler beim Baggern war, dass ich nicht das richtige 0-Maß genommen haben. Das würde ich nochmal so machen, dass ich von der Teichmitte ausgehend das Niveau auf beiden Seiten aufteilen würde. Also hangseitig etwas runter und damit auf der anderen Seite nicht so hoch hinaus. 

Bei unserem Projekt ist der Unterschied jetzt nicht so groß, dass es wirklich ein Problem wäre.
Zum Steg: Der muss unbedingt her. Unter dem Steg verschwindet auch der Überlauf sowie der Skimmer und die Pumpe. Was aber viel wichtiger ist, der Steg wird vor allem zum Hineinspringen für die Kinder benötig . 

Der Steg bei der Hütte passt mir eigentlich jetzt nicht mehr so richtig ins Konzept. Vielleicht wirds dort doch eine Palisadenmauer oder so was ähnliches. Höhe zum Rasen ca 40 cm, dürfte kein Problem sein. Im Teich selber habe ich an den Rändern zur Kap-Sperre zumindest dort, wo es notwendig ist, eine Trockenmauer oder ähnliches geplant. Aber was genau, weiß ich erst, wenn ich es gemacht habe .

Gestern im Baumarkt habe ich noch mal die Preise verglichen, da ich Rasenbetonsteine (Rasenkante) für die Kapsperre verwenden wollte. Es kommt aber gar nicht so viel billiger im Vergleich zum Teichrandsystem. Ich würde 30iger Höhe brauchen und die Kosten auch über 4 Euro pro m. 

Da bin ich noch am unschlüssigsten. Ich denke, es wäre die einfachste und schnellste Lösung und wie man dann das gestalterisch hinterher angeht, da steht auch alles offen. Ich möchte nur möglichst bald die Folie reinbekommen, damit mit der Grube nichts passieren kann.

Schöne Ostern wünscht

Oliver


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Oliver,

hast Du mal einen Link zu dem Teichrandsystem oder kannst Du es näher beschreiben?


----------



## anz111 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Annett!

Schick dir mal den link, wie ich den Teich baue - zumindest bis auf die Technik sollte der Ablauf gleich sein:

http://www.teich.cms4people.de/

Ich wollte in den letzten Tagen noch mal alles überdenken, was die Randgestaltung betrifft bzw. wollte ich den Teichrand anders bauen. Ich muss aber feststellen, dass ich es aufgrund des Wetters sehr eilig habe, die Folie zu verlegen. Dies sollte wenn möglich nächste Woche passieren. Das Teichrandsystem ist sicher sehr schnell verlegt und danach habe ich wieder mehr Zeit, um gestalterisch die Folie dann zu verbauen bzw. verschwinden zu lassen. 

Da die Grube sehr sandhaltig ist, will ich da nichts riskieren, sonst muss ich überall vermauern.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Oliver,

nur weil die Folie dringend in das Teichloch soll, musst Du doch den Rand noch nicht komplett fertig haben. 
Es wird sicherlich nicht einfacher, wenn die Folie schon drin liegt, aber so lange Du den Folienüberstand nicht abschneidest, kannst Du den Rand auch Stück für Stück bauen.
Inwiefern das allerdings mit diesem Randsystem geht? 

Mein Fall wäre diese Kiesschüttung am Rand nun nicht. Aber die Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. 
Hoffentlich hat der/diejenige keine "Algenphobie". Der schöne, saubere Kies wird wohl relativ schnell veralgen. :?


----------



## anz111 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Ja, die Kiesschüttung, auf die kann ich auch gerne verzichten. Da gibts sicher was schöneres . Der Bau wird aber ungefähr so angelegt.


----------



## anz111 (7. Apr. 2013)

*Fertigstellung Beckenvorbereitung*

Hallo!

Nachdem das Wetter in den letzten Tagen gar nicht mal so schlecht war, konnte das Becken quasi bezugsfertig gemacht werden. Folie und Vlies ist bestellt, ich hoffe, dass es bis nächstes Wochenende da ist und verlegt werden kann. Bis dahin kann ich schon am Teichrand arbeiten und das fertig machen. 

Liebe Grüße Oliver


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Servus Oliver

Schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## anz111 (8. Apr. 2013)

*Teichrand - Kapillarsperre*

Hallo!

Da ich heute frei hatte, haben wir gleich weitergemacht. 
Gestern habe ich noch die Pfähle für das Teichrandband eingeschlagen und mit der Wasserwage einmal rund um den Teich gemessen. Dabei habe ich schnell festgestellt, das das auf eine Länge von 58 m nicht geht. Heute haben wir das noch mal zu 2. probiert - selber Erfolg. Also schnell zum Baggerfahrer meines Vertrauens und das Nivelliergerät ausgeliehen und jetzt stimmt der Teichrand auf 3 mm genau - auch nicht schlecht .

Und die Bilder:

LG Oliver


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Na das wird doch langsam mit dem Baggersee  

Sonnige grüße Rene


----------



## anz111 (11. Apr. 2013)

*Vorbereitung Vliesverlegung*

Da es gestern mal wieder halbwegs schön war und ich auch frei hatte, haben wir die letzten Vorarbeiten für die Vliesverlegung gemacht. Jetzt noch Steine sammeln und stellenweise ausbessern, dann dürfte das passen


----------



## anz111 (13. Apr. 2013)

*Vlies verlegen*

Nachdem es gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet hat, konnte ich leider im Teich nichts arbeiten. Der Wetterbericht für heute war besser, deswegen haben wir heute morgen schon begonnen, den Teich fürs Verlegen vorzubereiten.
Mit 4 Mann haben wir es bis am Abend geschafft, den ganzen Teich mit Vlies zu verlegen. Beim Verlegen der Teichwände haben wir uns bemüht, gerade "Nähte" zu machen, damit es zu keinen Wellen kommt. Es ist sehr gut gelungen. Der Boden wurden extra verlegt und alles verschweißt. Als sehr nützlich hat sich dabei erwiesen, die beiden Vliesbahnen anzuheizen und zusammenzudrücken. Dann noch die Naht zusätzlich zu verschmelzen und schon hielt das super. Um die Rundungen gerade zu bekommen, wurde das Vlies oberhalb der Kante eingeschnitten und noch mal verscheißt. Spielt ja eigentlich nicht die große Rolle, da die Folie sowieso nicht faltenfrei verlegt werden kann.

Für morgen sind 15 Personen angesagt. Gutes Wetter, genügend Bier und das Grillfleisch ist vorbereitet :smoki. Dann gehts an die Folie...

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Servus Oliver

Wahnsinn ...

Alles Gute für morgen ...


----------



## anz111 (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Danke Helmut!

Heute war das Verlegen der Folie angesagt. Ich habe mich nach vielen Beratungen für eine 1,15 mm EPDM Folie von der Fa. Teichhandel24.de entschieden. Mit den Preisen dort konnte keiner mithalten, die Beratung war super. Da diese Firma übergroße EPDM Folien anbietet, war ich dort richtig. Nach Vermessen meiner Teichgrube habe ich dort um ein Angebot geben. Ich erhielt als Antwort, dass es viel billiger wäre, würde sie 2 Stücke verkleben und ob mir das was machen würde. Das ganze wird in der Firma professionell gemacht. Machte nix und los gings. Freitag bestellt, Freitag geliefert. 

Mit eine starken Trupp war die Folie nach 2 Stunden verlegt. Das Spiel gegen die Falten, ja keine Ahnung ob es so passt, aber ich denke viel besser geht es nicht. Ich werde den Teich vorm Mauern der Stieg mal ein paar cm einlassen und dann noch versuchen, es besser hinzubekommen. 

Anbei die Bilder und liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Zacky (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

 Oliver, :gratuliere zur erfolgreichen Folienverlegung...das sieht schon genial aus und die Teichgröße kommt jetzt immer mehr zur Geltung...aus der Vogelperspektive (Bild 9) sehen die Falten ja nicht so schlimm aus und es wird sich ja bestimmt noch etwas straffen und ziehen...sehr schön...bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## PeterBoden (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Das sieht sehr gut aus!
Gerade an den Problemstellen wie Einstieg und Klärloch sind wenig Falten.:freu

Wie groß war denn die Folie und aus welchen Stücken wurde sie geklebt?

Du kannst auch Preise nennen, niemand kommt dafür ins Gefängnis. 

Wie habt ihr sie ausgerollt? War das im Vorfeld mit dem Lieferanten abgestimmt?


Ach je, ich denke bloß zurück...


----------



## muh.gp (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Oliver,

Mir fehlen die Worte.... 

Da komme ich mir mit meinem heutigen Aushub ziemlich klein vor...

Na dann, Wasser marsch!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## anz111 (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Danke für die Blumen!

Also den Preis stell ich jetzt mal nicht ein, vielleicht verhandelt jemand viel besser als ich .
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich dazu anführen, dass es sich auszahlt, mit den Anbietern ein ensprechendes Angebot auszuhandeln. Hätte ich die Folie nach den Ausmaßen ganz normal über die HP bestellt, hätte ich um 800 Euro mehr bezahlt. So viel dazu!

Mit dem Anbieter habe ich überhaupt nichts ausgemacht, wie ich das Ding verlegen soll. Ich hatte nur das Glück, dass ein super LKW Fahrer die Folie lieferte und sie mir quasi fast an der Teichkannte absetzte. Auf dem Foto ist zu sehen, wie die Folie auszurollen war. Dazu hätten wir aber die ganze Folie entlang des Teiches rollen müssen, was ich als nicht sehr sinnvoll empfand.

Also rollten wir die Folie, so wie sie lag einfach der Länge nach in den Teich. Im ausgrollten Zustand haben wir sie dann ganz leicht gedreht und ausgefaltet. Das ganze war nach 30 min schon wieder vorbei, dann ging die Diskussion los, wie man die Falten am besten in den Griff bekommt. Immherin haben 7 Akademiker mitgearbeitet und keine Singels mit Niveau . 

Ich denke, das mit den Falten ist noch besser hinzubekommen, wenn ich erst mal ein bischen Wasser einlasse. Da ich einen Brunnen habe, kann ich mir diesen Luxus leisten und das Wasser vorm Weiterbau wieder abpumpen. 

Es in drei Wochen vom Baggern bis zur Folienverlegung zu schaffen, hat mich total überascht. Das ist wirklich gut gelaufen. Da die Grube jetzt gesichert ist, habe ich wieder mehr Zeit mit den restlichen Arbeiten. Will heißen, jetzt gehts ans Beschaffen der richtigen Steine (Freitag), ausblühungsreihen Mörten, Substrat usw. Der Pflanzplan ist im Erstentwurf. Es sollte gelingen, dass die Pflanzen Anfang Juni gesetzt werden können. Wäre super 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## anz111 (19. Apr. 2013)

*Die Steine*

Heute war Steinesuchen für den Unterwasserwall und für die Eingangsstiege angesagt. Ca. 5 t schönster Adneter Mamor. Dann kann es nächste Woche weitergehen....


----------



## Dilmun (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Oliver ! Dein Teich schaut super aus ! WIr haben unsere Folie gleich zusammengerollt bekommen wie du - wir hatten sie am Kran hängen und in der Luft ausgerollt mit sehr vielen Leuten - siehe meinen Thread dazu. Ich habe für 1 m2 1,52 mm dicke EPDM 9,5 Euro bezahlt. Das Auslegen ging auch richtig rasch verwunderlicherweise. Heuer ist der Rand dran, nochmal so viele Pflanzen wie schon gesetzt  etc. etc. etc. Ich glaube richtig fertig wird man mit so einem Teich nie. Deiner schaut wunderschön aus ! LG Irene - unten der Link mit den Bildern dazu 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37217


----------



## anz111 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Irene!

Danke für die Blumen. Schaut super aus euer Teich. Die 1,5er Folie ist natürlich die sichere Variante und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung. Meine war doch billiger, ist aber auch dünner und noch dazu eine Sondergröße. Ich habe aber nicht das Gefühl, die Folie irgendwie besonders leicht reißen zu können. Sie macht auch in dieser Stärke einen sehr stabilen Eindruck.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## anz111 (28. Apr. 2013)

*Mauern mauern...*

So, nachdem jetzt einige Zeit Ruhe auf der Baustelle geherrscht hat, gings gestern wieder munter weiter.
Wir haben endlich angefangen, die Stiege und das Podest zu mauern. Als Zement verwende ich den teuren aber für den Unterwasserbau geeigneten BauMit Steinmörtel.

Zur Stiege:
Breite 140 cm. Länge ca. 220 cm. Stufenhöhe 18 cm. Stufenlänge 33 cm. 
Als Unterbau auf der Folie habe ich zuerst ein 2. Stück Folie genommen, dann 2 Lagen 1000er Vlies, darüber Baufolie und darüber das Eisengitter. Am Boden verwende ich billigeres und verzinktes Estrichgitter. Ist eine Fleißaufgabe, da der Mörtel Faserarmiert ist. Das Estrichgitter kommt dann auch beim Unterwasserwall drunter. 

Wir haben zuerst 2 Stiegen gemauert und dann eine Seite des Podest. Dann noch die dritte Stufe. Mehr sollte man auf keinen Fall an einem Tag machen, da sonst die Gefahr besteht, dass die Stufen zu rutschen beginnen. 

Es war Arbeitsteilung angesagt. Ich habe Beton angerührt, die Steine ausgesucht und sie vorm Verlegen mit dem Kärcher gereinigt. Mein Vater hat dann die Steine verlegt.

Anbei die Fotos, am Montag gehts weiter.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## PeterBoden (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Ahhh, eine ausführliche Baubeschreibung für eine gemauerte Treppe in einen Schwimmteich!

Mit Fotos. 

(hätte ich das vor zwei Jahren gesehen würde meine Treppe heute bestimmt ganz anders aussehen)

An den senkrechten Seiten, da wo im Moment noch Folie ist, kommt sicherlich noch die Vermörtelung hin. 
Bin schon gespannt auf die vielen weiteren Fotos.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Servus Oliver

Tolle Leistung ... 

Gefällt mir sehr gut ...


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2013)

*und weiter gehts...*

Heute war der 2. Tag beim Stiegenmauern! Sieht schon ganz nett aus - siehe Bilder. Weiter gehts am Donnerstag!

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (3. Mai 2013)

*Unterwasserwall*

Nachdem die Stiege so weit im Innenbereich fertig ist, haben wir mit dem Bau des Unterwasserwalls begonnen. Der Aufbau war wieder gleich:
Auf die Teichfolie kommen Folienreste, dann wieder Vlies, dann Baufolie dann der Steinmörtel und dann der Stein. Baufolie deswegen, damit sich das Vlies nicht mit Beton ansaugen kann und damit hart wird. So bleibt das Vlies als Dämpfer erhalten.

Anbei ein paar Bilder, leider hat das Gewitter heute mehr Bilder nicht möglich gemacht, außer mit einer Unterwasserkamera :smoki.

LG Oliver


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo,

drei dicke !

Sieht Hammer aus! Der Tipp mit der Baufolie gefällt mir gut, möchte ja demnächst auch zwei Mäuerlein in meinem neuen Teich versenken. Leuchtet ein!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## anz111 (5. Mai 2013)

*Unterwasserwall*

So sieht das ganze jetzt fertig aus - ganz schön dreckig die Folie. Nach Abschluss der Arbeiten ist erst mal eine Generalreinigung angesagt...


----------



## anz111 (10. Mai 2013)

*Substrat*

Weiter gehts mit der Doku :

Nachdem die meisten Vorarbeiten im Innenbereich abgeschlossen waren, habe ich in den letzten Tagen noch das Fundamtent für den Steg betoniert und auch für die Pumpenkammer - ist ja ein Teil. 
Heute war es dann so weit, dass der Kies geliefert wurde. Ich habe mich jetzt für folgende Variante entschieden:
11 t gewaschener Rundkies in der Körnung 4-8
11 t gewaschener Rundkies in der Körnung 8-16
Darunter kommen noch 1-2 cm Spezialteichsubstrat (=lehmiger Sand).

Zum Substrat: 
Ich habe mich nach langen Nachforschungen jetzt für diese Lösung entschieden. Trotzdem bin ich heute noch 130 km gefahren und habe mir noch 1,3 t vom Spezialsubstrat geholt. Das hat dann 49 Euro gekostet. Ich habe mir das gleiche Substrat bei einem Teichbauer anbieten lassen. Der hat für (inkl. Lieferung usw.) 2,5 t 600 Euro verlangt. Auch nicht schlecht .
Die anderen Teichbesitzer  und Teichbauer in der Gegend halten übrigens nichts von dem Substrat, aber ich wollte schon was für die Pflanzen drunter haben.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der tollen Arbeit des Einbringens....


----------



## anz111 (17. Mai 2013)

*Stegbau*

Gestern und heute war der Bau des Steges dran. Nachdem ich dem Sägewerksbesitzer meine Pläne gezeigt habe, hat er mir gleich mal die Augen geöffnet und so bin ich zu folgender Lösung gekommen:
Unterbau mit 12er Lärchenbalken und die Bretter sind 4 cm Lärchenholz gehobelt. Das war schon das unterste, auf das ich den Fachmann heruntergehandelt hat. Da der Steg eine Gesamtlänge von 4 m hat, hat er mir geraten, auf keinem Fall weniger Holz zu nehmen. Das würde gerade gehen.

Der Steg wurde über den Technikschacht montiert. Alles andere erklären die Bilder!

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (17. Mai 2013)

*Stiege*

Heute wurde auch die Stiege fertig gestellt. Dazu wurde ein Nirostarohr gebogen und die Füße angeschweißt und dann das ganze auf die Stufensteine montiert. Das Geländer hat ein Bekannter gemacht. Man wird ja schließlich nicht jünger :smoki

LG Oliver


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Einfach nur Geil,

weiter so 

Wenn das erstmal alles schön bepflanzt ist 
Auf was für eine Wassertiefe kommst du ca. ?

mfg René


----------



## U.d.o (18. Mai 2013)

Sorry wenn ich die Begeisterung etwas dämpfe., wozu sollen die Tonnen Kies gut sein, ausser den Geldbeutel des Lieferanten zu füllen und später Probleme zu machen?


----------



## anz111 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo!

Der Teich hat eine Tiefe von 1,90 m im Schiwmmbereich. Im Pflanzbereich bis 60 cm bzw. im Klärloch 1,30 m. Kies ist das gängigste aller Teichsubstraten. Da ich auch die NG Unteralgen daheim habe, kenne ich diese Argumente 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Kies der frei von Nährstoffen ist, ist kein Problem, aber wenn dem nicht so ist, dann muss alles wieder raus.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Servus Oliver

Deine Akribie gefällt mir 

Meiner Meinung nach paßt das schon mit dem Kies bei dieser Körnung.
Da kann sich Schmoder nicht sehr gut in den Ritzen gegenüber z.B. einem 16/32er festsetzen. 

Allerdings hast du, Sponsor und Udo, recht wenn es sich um einen Koiteich handeln würde.

Die eventuellen Nährstoffe sollten rasch abgebaut werden 

durch die anfängliche Algenblüte
durch die hoffentlich schnellwüchsigen starkzehrenden Pflanzen in großer Anzahl
Natürlich gehört bei einer Neuanlage auch eine große Portion Geduld dazu.


----------



## anz111 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Helmut!

Das mit dem Schotter stammt in meinem Fall von einem echten Spezialisten, einem Gewässerbiologen, der selber Schwimmteiche baut und den ich vor kurzem erst kennen gelernt habe. In zahlreichen Foren, Baubildern, Beschreibungen usw. usw. wird hauptsächlich das gleiche Substrat verwendet. So falsch wird es schon nicht sein, alles andere wird sich bald zeigen .

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## anz111 (25. Mai 2013)

*Wasser*

Die Grundwasserpumpe läuft und läuft und läuft....
Wasserwerte sind bestens. Als nächstes sollten noch eine Viehlzahl verschiedenster Steine, Wurzeln usw. ihren Platz finden. Die Ränder müssen noch warten, bis sich das ganze habwegs gesetzt hat. Technik ist unterwegs und wird nächste Woche eingebaut, oder auch später. Pflanzen kommen so um den 7. Juni in den Teich, da sollte das Wasser hoffentlich schon wärmer sein....


----------



## anz111 (28. Mai 2013)

*Technikeinbau*

To be continued, stay tuned 

Heute sind die restlichen Teile wie Skimmer und Pumpe gekommen. Da sich der Schnee (im Mai????) wieder verzogen hat, zumindest bis zur Sichtweite, gings heute wenigstens ans Schlauchverlegen und Skimmeraufstellen.

Den Rücklauf habe ich wie auf den Fotos geregelt. Mal sehen, ob das geht. Übrigens hatte ich heute das seltsame Glück, dass tausende Samen auf dem Teich schwammen und mir so deutlich machten, wo das Ding stehen soll. 

Da das Gitter des Fangkorb ziemlich grob ist, habe ich es in einen super spezial Feinfilter umgebaut....:smoki

LG Oliver


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hi Oliver.

Das sieht gut aus, ist ja quasi fertig! Eine Anmerkung zu deinem Superfeinfilter sei erlaubt, aber ich denke das weißt du...die Feinfilterung setzt sich regelmäßig schnell zu und dann läuft kaum Wasser nach, was der Pumpe nicht so gut bekommt.

Ok, ich habe einen deutlich kleineren Filterkorb im Skimmer und auch eine kleinere Fläche, aber ich muss teilweise alle 2 Tage ran und den Skimmerkorb leer machen und die Socke dazu auswaschen. Ich bekomme das Teil nicht einmal so einfach raus aus dem Skimmer und muss dazu die Pumpe abschalten, da sie weiter saugt.


----------



## anz111 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Zacky!

Danke für den Tipp!
Derzeit ist viel feines Zeugs unterwegs und das können die Maschen sicher nicht aufhalten. Mal sehen, wie weit ich mit der Technik komme. Ich werde das mal testen und testen und testen.....

Gruß Oliver


----------



## anz111 (6. Juni 2013)

*Pflanzen pflanzen*

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich direkt an der Salzach wohne, hatten wir wieder mal großes Glück, nicht zu den Opfern des Hochwassers zu gehören. Leider zeigen die erschreckenden Bilder entlang der großen Flüsse in Deutschland und Österreich, dass es auch anders geht. Es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ihr das gut durchsteht.

Alles Gute für Euch!

Gerne informiere ich die Forumsbewohner über etwas Erfreulicheres. Der Dauerregen hat bei mir den Teich nicht zum überlaufen gebracht, obwohl Rekordmengen gefallen sind. Der 100er Ablauf hat es locker geschluckt. Es hat sich auch gezeigt, dass das Randniveau wirklich genau passt.
Das Regenwasser färbte den Teich gleich mal schön grün und so ist es jetzt mal auch geblieben. 

Am Dienstag war das Wetter besser, deshalb haben wir begonnen, den Teich zu bepflanzen. Ich hatte das große Glück, dass ich erwachsene Pflanzen bekommen habe, die zuvor von anderen Teichen gesammelt wurden. Was dazu kommt, dass es sich durchwegs um heimisches Kraut handelt, dass den Witterungsbedingungen hier angepasst ist.

Ich bin dabei etwas daneben gestanden, als mein Bruder der Botaniker und sein Freund der Gewässerbiologe sich den ganzen Nachmittag auf Latein über dies und das Pflänzchen unterhielten. Trotzdem schaut der Teich jetzt wieder ganz anders aus. 

Heute habe ich das erste mal den Skimmer angeworfen, da der Teich aufgrund der vielen Samen ganz weiß war. Nach einer Stunde war er wieder schön grün 

Der Wasserauslass erzeugt auch genügend Strömung, so dass bei Windstille das Zeug auf der Oberfläche schön leicht zum Skimmer treibt.

Anbei die Bilder

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Und hier die Vorschau auf die nächste Arbeit.....


----------



## muh.gp (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo,

HAMMER-TEICH!!! 

Sieht echt bombastisch aus. Glückwunsch!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## anz111 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Guten Morgen!

Da der Badebetrieb in unserem Schwimmteich begonnen hat, möchte ich hier ein bisschen Bilanz über das Projekt ziehen:

Dazu gehört erst mal, dass ich mich bei euch für die Unterstützung bedanken möchte. Es haben wirklich sehr viele zum Gelingen beigetragen. Besonders erwähnen und bedanken möchte ich mich beim PeterBoden, der mir quasi Tag und Nacht mit vielen wichtigen Tipps zur Seite gestanden ist 
Der Bau deines Teiches hat mich zu diesem Projekt inspiriert!

Ich habe versucht, viele Dinge, die ich nicht in Büchern usw. gefunden habe, sehr genau mit Fotos zu dokumentieren. Es gibt sicher viele Wege, die zum Erfolg führen. Wer so ein Projekt verwirklichen will, braucht genau diese Infos. 
Ich habe mir den Schwimmteich von 4 Teichbauern anbieten lassen und war immer wieder erstaunt, was da verlangt wird. Was mich geärgert hat war überall die Angabe, dass man so was nie alleine bauen könne....

Insgesamt habe ich mir für den Bau 7 Bücher gekauft und 2 Baubeschreibungen aus dem Internet heruntergeladen. Dabei haben sich 2 bzw. 3 Bücher als sehr nützlich und informativ erwiesen:
Richard Weixler - Garten - und Schwimmteiche
Anna Dobler, Wolfgang Fleischer - Der Schwimmteich im Garten u. Schwimmteiche. Dabei ist in der ersten Ausgabe eine tolle Pflanzenbeschreibung drinnen.

Diese Bücher beschäftigen sich vor allem mit naturnahen Schwimmteichen. 
Ich habe auch alle Unterlagen von Naturagart gekauft und gelesen. Letztendlich war ich von dem Konzept nicht überzeugt, obwohl hier auch sehr schöne Schwimmteiche gebaut werden. 

Wer einen Schwimmteich bauen will, soll sich wirklich umfassend informieren. Nur ein kleiner Tipp: die Natur kann es am besten 

Wichtig finde ich auch, dass man sich möglichst viele Projekte anschaut und mit den Besitzern spricht. Diese Informationen sind die Besten. Denn schöne und geschönte Fotos aus dem Net zeigen selten die Realität. 

Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte sich auch mal ruhig an Spezialisten wenden. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass manche Garten- und Landschaftsbauer gerne Auskunft geben. 

Noch ein Tipp: möglichst viele vom Projekt erzählen - man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele kleine Helfer man im Freundeskreis hat. Vor allem wenn es darum geht, Sachen billiger oder gratis zu besorgen .

Wer sich schlussendlich für den Selbstbau entscheidet, muss wissen, dass das ganze auch in Arbeit ausarten kann und wird. Mir hat das immer großen Spaß gemacht und es war spannend und auch teilweise nervenaufreibend, hier absolutes Neuland zu betreten.

Ob wir wirklich gut gebaut haben wird die Zukunft zeigen - darüber werde ich euch am Laufenden halten. Abschließend möchte ich nur sagen - die ersten Schwimmzüge waren der Wahnsinn - hat sich wirklich ausgezahlt!!

Kurz noch zu den Kosten für den 250 m2 Schwimmteich: Ich werde mich irgendwo zwischen 15.000 und 17.000 Euro letztendlich befinden. 
Größte Kosten: Baggern und Folie samt Vlies - fast 10.000 Euro. Wobei das Baggern bei mir aufgrund des Versetzens des Sicherschachtes schon um 1.200 Euro mehr gekostet hat. 

Wer mal in der Gegend ist, darf gerne vorbeischauen.

Schöne Grüße aus Salzburg

Oliver


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*



anz111 schrieb:


> Besonders erwähnen und bedanken möchte ich mich beim PeterBoden, der mir quasi Tag und Nacht mit vielen wichtigen Tipps zur Seite gestanden ist
> *Der Bau deines Teiches hat mich zu diesem Projekt inspiriert!*



Das ist für mich eine sehr große Anerkennung! 
Mit den Nächten das kann ich jetzt etwas relativieren, seit ein paar Wochen bin ich aus dem Vierschichtsystem raus. 



anz111 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mir den Schwimmteich von 4 Teichbauern anbieten lassen und war immer wieder erstaunt, was da verlangt wird. Was mich geärgert hat war überall die Angabe, dass man so was nie alleine bauen könne...
> 
> Wer sich schlussendlich für den Selbstbau entscheidet, muss wissen, dass das ganze auch in Arbeit ausarten kann und wird. Mir hat das immer großen Spaß gemacht und es war spannend und auch teilweise nervenaufreibend, hier absolutes Neuland zu betreten...
> 
> ...



Da führst du, meiner Meinung nach, einen ganz wichtigen Aspekt an! 
Man kann es selber so etwas zu bauen. Da wird viel erzählt von Beratern jeglicher Art. 
Und mit 60...68 € / m² als Endsumme würdest du wahrscheinlich nur hören "das geht nicht". 


Schaun wir mal wie sich die Pflanzen in den nächsten Wochen in deinem Substrat entwickeln!


----------



## Tabor12 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

wunderschöner Teich !

LG Irene


----------



## anz111 (8. Juni 2013)

*Randabschluss*

In den letzten drei Tagen habe ich den Randabschluss des Teiches gefertigt. So bekommt der Schwimmteich seine endgültige Form. Da ein sanfterer Übergang bei mir aufgrund des schiefen Grundes nicht möglich war, habe ich mich jetzt für diese harte Trennung entschieden. Der Wasserablauf wurde getestet und funktioniert gut. Es dürfte jetzt kein Wasser von außen in den Teich gelangen. 

Womit ich die Lücke genau fülle, erkundige ich gerade im Pflanzensektor 
Die 2. Seite bleibt länger unbearbeitet, da ich zuerst hier den Rasen usw. verlegen will, um hausseitig den Dreck wegzubekommen.

Alles Liebe

Oliver


----------



## Tabor12 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

worin sitzen deine Pflanzen ? Hast du nur Kies oder hast du drunter Substrat oder Sand ??


----------



## doh (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Eine Seite davor siehst du sogar Bilder! @ Tabor12

Dein Schwimmteich sieht bisher echt richtig richtig genial aus, wenn irgendwann bei mir der Hauskauf ansteht wird definitiv auch ein Schwimmteich das Grundstück zieren!

Wieso füllst du die Lücken nicht ebenfalls mit Kiesel?


----------



## anz111 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Servus!

Ich denke, es wäre schade für das Gesamtbild, hier alles mit Kiesel aufzuschütten, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, das ebenfalls mit schönen Pflanzen zu begrünen. Zumindest möchte ich nicht alles mit Kiesel zuschütten und ab und zu zur Auflockerung was dazwischensetzen.

LG Oliver


----------



## Tabor12 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Stimmt - ich habe die Fotos entdeckt  Reicht so wenig Sand aus ?


----------



## anz111 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Ich will der weiteren Entwicklung nicht vorgreifen - aber die Pflanzen halten super und entwickeln sich prächtig. Ich denke, dass vielleicht einige Wasserpflanzen mit Landpflanzen verwechseln. 

Derzeit wird der Schwimmteich von Tag zu Tag immer klarer, auch ein Zeichen, dass die Pflanzen ihre Arbeit aufnehmen.


----------



## anz111 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Kurzer Situationsbericht:
Die Pflanzen entwicklen sich sehr gut und an jeder Ecke beginnt es zu blühen. Die Seerosen sind in einer Rekordzeit vom Boden zur Wasseroberfläche gewachsen und das Wasser wechselt jetzt wieder vom schönen grün in glasklar.

LG Oliver


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Oliver,

Da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Einfach nur geil und drei dicke



Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

wunderschön


----------



## anz111 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Was Ende März begonnen hat, konnte jetzt abgeschlossen werden. Der Teich ist fertig. 
Was jetzt noch angesagt ist, sind nur noch Kleinigkeiten und das ganze noch begrünen.

Der Teich hat die Hitzeperiode ganz gut überstanden. Wassertemperatur 29 Grad. Eine leichte Eintrübung, aber jetzt ist er wieder glasklar. Und das ganz ohne Technik, da der Skimmer derzeit arbeitslos ist 

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom derzeitigen Zustand. Der Kiesrand wird sich noch verwachsen. Es ist ja quasi eine riesige Pflanzkiste entstanden, die wir nach und nach bepflanzen wollen.

Eine neue Solardusche ist auch dazugekommen. Das Pumpenhaus für die Grundwasserpumpe wird vielleicht heuer noch neu gebaut bzw. gemauert. Die Schmutzansammlungen und Ausblühungen am Boden kann ich auch gleich mal beseitigen, da der Teichsauger endlich gekommen ist.

Alles liebe Oliver


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

CHAPEAU!!!

Ein echtes Schmuckstück! Ich spüre den Neid in mir...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Jürgen B (29. Juni 2013)

Superschön - wir sind auch grade fertig geworden.


----------



## anz111 (6. Juli 2013)

*Wasserklarheit*

Hallo!

Kurzer Entwicklungsbericht:

Nachdem ich kontinuierlich noch verschiedene Pflanzen nachgesetzt habe, dürfte ich jetzt bei so ca. 40 - 50 verschiedene Arten sein. Das ganze wirkt sich derart auf das Wasser aus, dass dieses jetzt fast glasklar ist. Temperatur von 24 Grad. Die Pflanzen wachsen und wachsen. Vor allem die Röhrichtpflanzen haben viele neue Triebe entwickelt. 

Auf jeden Fall führt diese Klarheit dazu, dass jetzt die erste Reinigung fällig ist, was nächste Woche passieren wird. Damit auch die leichten Kalkausblühungen neben dem Schlick verschwinden.

Auffällig ist, dass nach schweren Gewitterregen der Teich erst mal leicht grün wird, trotzdem klar bleibt. Nach einem Tag ist der Spuk wieder vorbei.

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (11. Juli 2013)

*Randgestaltung*

Kurzes update zur Randgestaltung. Da uns der Schotter nicht sehr gut gefallen hat, haben wir begonnen, das Ufer neu zu gestalten. Also kurzerhand Steine aus den umliegenden Bächen geholt, das Ufer neu aufgebaut und bepflanzt. Die Problemzone besteht in der Steilheit zur Kap-Sperre. Ich denke, so ist es ganz gut gelöst.

LG Oliver


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Wunderschön ! Der Neid frisst mich weil deine Pflanzen so schön wachsen


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

   no more words...


----------



## lotta (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

SEHR hübsch geworden finde  ich:gratuliereSUPERSCHÖN


----------



## anz111 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*



Ja das Pflanzenwachstum und die Wasserklarheit finde ich beeindruckend. Ganz so falsch dürfte die Substratmischung nicht sein 

Schönes Wochenende

Oliver


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Ein wunderschöner Teich ... da brauch man nicht mehr in Urlaub fahren oder an den Badesee gehen ...hier hat man Urlaub vor der Tür 

Bin gespannt wie alles in paar Jahren aussieht.

Mandy


----------



## anz111 (21. Juli 2013)

*Klares Wasser*

Jeden morgen ist das Wasser glasklar - trotz 27 Grad Wassertemperatur. Am Abend trübt sich das Wasser ganz leicht ein. Wenn man mit der Hand unter die Wasseroberfläche fährt, tummeln sich dort 1000000de kleine Wasserflöhe. Tagsüber halten sie sich im Schatten auf. 

Diese Flöhe sind in der Lage, den gesamten Wasserkörper binnen 7 Tagen durchzufiltern und von Bakterien und Einzellern zu befreien. Somit stellen sie eine der wichtigsten Ecksteine für klares und sauberes Wasser dar. Und das noch gratis 

Mal ein paar anderer Fotos....

Schönen Sonntag

Oliver


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

So toll Oliver!
Welch ein, von Menschenhand geschaffenes Paradis.
:gratuliere


----------



## anz111 (24. Juli 2013)

*Endspurt*

Weiter gehts mit den letzten Arbeiten, jetzt schon um den Teich.
Da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt war, wollte ich die Teichbegrünung von einem Gärtner machen lassen. Auch war das Umfeld so stark verdichtet, dass das nur mit groben Werkzeug möglich war.
Kostenvoranschlag: 2.400 Euro. Viel zu viel!

Also Bodenfräse ausgeliehen und den halben gestrigen Tag den Boden aufgefräst. Heute kamen dann 15 t Erde und ich habe noch schnell eine Ladung Steine für einen Weg geholt. Leider kann man derzeit noch nicht den Rasen sähen, da es viel zu trocken ist.

Kosten: ca. 550 Euro  

LG Oliver


----------



## lotta (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hut ab,
saubere Arbeit Oliver und Co

und einfach TOLL , euer ganzes Projekt...
und immer  viel Erfolg, bei der weiteren Gestaltung


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hey Oliver,

einfach nur geil 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Oliver, meine Hochachtung
Fantastische Anlage


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

wunderschön !


----------



## Sandra1976 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Der absolute Hammer 
Bin mal auf Bilder aus dem nächsten Jahr gespannt!! Unbedingt zeigen dann 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## anz111 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

VIELEN VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE BLUMEN! Freut mich sehr 

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (10. Aug. 2013)

*Substrat und Unterwasserwall*

Ein kleiner Beitrag zum Substrat, Unterwasserwall und der Entwicklung im Teich. 

Nach dem Pflanzenwachstum zu Urteilen, war die Verwendung von Kies als Substrat überhaupt kein Nachteil. Ich würde es sogar als großen Vorteil bezeichnen, da ich das Substrat an jeder Stelle betreten kann, ohne etwas dabei aufzuwirbeln. Das erleichtert die Arbeit sehr.

Der begehbare Unterwasserwall sieht nicht nur schön aus. Es ist ein leichtes, beim Reinigen mit der Teleskopstange jeden Winkel im Schwimmteich zu erreichen, was vor allem im späten Herbst ein Thema wird. Weiters laden die Steine zum gemütlichen Verweilen im Wasser ein. 2

Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Oliver


----------



## anz111 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Anbei ein paar aktuelle Entwicklungsbilder unseres Schwimmteiches:

Langsam zieht auch in den Teich der Herbst ein und es blüht nur mehr sehr spärlich. 
Das Wasser ist glasklar und die Randpflanzen entwickeln sich super, so dass der Rand schön langsam verwächst. Ich werde da im nächsten Jahr noch einiges nachsetzen um den Schotterrand etwas von seiner Dominanz zu nehmen. 

Den Skimmer habe ich fast gar nicht mehr im Betrieb, da kaum Eintrag in den Teich ist. 
Ende Oktober möchte ich dann die ersten große Reinigung machen. 

Um den Teich herum ist der Rasen ganz gut verwachsen und bildet so einen schönen Kontrast zum Teichrand. 

Alles in allem entwickelt sich der Teich prächtig und ohne einen täglichen Blick darauf geht bei uns keiner aus dem Haus. 

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## muh.gp (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Oliver,

Sieht beneidenswert gut aus!

Bin schon auf nächstes Jahr gespannt, wenn die Pflanzen durchstarten.

Weiter viel Spaß mit dem Teich und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## einfachichKO (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

OMG...sieht das geil aus...

Die Anlage ist ja der absolute Hammer...


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

traumhaft schön ! Das einzige was evtl. störend sein könnte ist dass viele Nachbarn genaue Sicht habe , d.h. Nacktbaden ist nicht 

LG Irene


----------



## anz111 (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Im Dunkeln ist gut munkeln....


----------



## simon (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

hallo oliver
ein wunderschöner teich ist das geworden,schöne arbeit und gute planung
die kieselsteine finde ich wunderbar und stimmig zu einem gewässer in unserer gegend.
eine kurze frage  wozu hast du das kleine becken neben dem schwimmbereich eingebaut??
gruss simon


----------



## anz111 (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Hallo Simon!

Bei dem kleinen Becken handelt es sich um das sog. Klärloch. Nach den Vorgaben, an die ich mich gehalten habe, findet hier wie das Wort schon sagt sehr viel Wasserklärung und Sauerstoffaustausch statt. Außerdem kann man super heimische Seerosen ansetzten, da die eine größere Tiefe brauchen. In dem Fall 1.30 m.

LG Oliver


----------



## Schlawini (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Naturnaher Schwimmteich - Der Bau*

Sehr schöne Anlage, entspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## anz111 (12. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach dem "Nicht-Winter" heuer möchte ich euch mal ein kurzes update unseres Teiches im 2. Jahr geben, damit man die Entwicklung und mögliche Fehlentwicklungen quasi in Echtzeit miterleben kann:

Vorige Woche habe ich die letzten Pflanzen geschnitten und jetzt treiben die schon wieder ganz gut aus.
Einige kleine Algenklumpen sind im Teich unterwegs - es sind aber derzeit noch ganz wenige. Das Wasser ist glasklar, eine Bodenreinigung wird dringend nötig. Da warte ich aber noch ein bisschen.

LG Oliver

Anbei die Bilder:


----------



## Gunnar (12. März 2014)

...sehr sehr  schöner Teich... dann mit vollgas in die baldige Badesaison


----------



## anz111 (29. Apr. 2014)

Weiter gehts in der Doku:

Ich möchte euch einmal ein paar Bilder von der Algenblüte im ST zeigen und wie sich das ganze entwickelt hat.

Da das Wasser im März schon sehr warm war, ging es vereinzelt mit Fadenalgen los. Der ST ist ja jetzt im 2. Jahr und hat jetzt quasi seine ersten Algenblüte (wenn man das einlassen jetzt nicht mitrechnet). Die Fadenalgen waren eher etwas buschig und sehr leicht zu entfernen. 
In der nächsten Stufe so Anfang April wurde das ganze dann eher flächig und bedeckte phasenweise fast die ganze Wasserfläche. Dabei habe ich am Tag so ein bis zwei Kübel Algen herausgekeschert um so mal ein paar Nährstoffe zu entfernen. 
Das ganze ging jetzt so ca. einen Monat dahin. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Algen immer schlatziger und immer feiner wurden. 
Ab Mitte April ging dann der Pflanzenwuchs so richtig los. Ich habe auch noch einiges an Sauerstoffpflanzen nachgesetzt. Das war vor ca. einer Woche.
Jetzt lösen sich die Algen von Tag zu Tag auf und es ist nur noch ein kleiner Rest über, den ich nicht mehr abfische sonder einfach mal aus Beobachtungsgründen so lasse. 

Die Pumpe bzw. den Skimmer habe ich nicht in Betrieb genommen. Mir war wichtig, in den ganzen Vorgang nur insoweit einzugreifen, als ich immer wieder Algen herausgefischt habe. Ich sehe die Algen ja als wichtigen Bestandteil des Kreislaufes.

Bevor die Algen sich zurückgezogen haben, habe ich auch noch beobachtet, dass sich wieder viel Leben im Teich eingefunden hat. Hier meine ich vor allem die Kleinsttiere, die ja so wichtig für die Reinigung sind. 
Durch den milden Winter sind keine meiner Pflanzen abgestorben. Auch nicht jene, die nicht ganz Wintertauglich sind, was mich sehr freut. Die Pflanzen breiten sich auch sehr schön aus und ich bin schon gespannt, wie das im Endausbau heuer aussieht. So bald das Wasser wieder klarer wird, werde ich den Boden noch mal reinigen. Das hätte ich eventuell schon im März machen können, mir war es da aber noch zu kalt. 

Siehe Fotos.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (13. Mai 2014)

Abschließend zum Thema Algenblüte möchte ich noch ein Foto von heute posten:
Das Wachstum der Pflanzen ist jetzt voll im Gange. Alles was ich nachgesetzt habe, ist binnen kürzester Zeit super aufgeschossen. Die Algen sind komplett verschwunden. Ich habe weder einen UVC noch irgendeinen Filter eingesetzt sondern einfach nur zugesehen und gewartet. Einzig läuft seit ein paar Tagen der Oberflächenskimmer und zwar eine Stunde in der Früh und am Abend.

Das Wasser ist jetzt wieder glasklar, der Boden ziemlich stark mit Schmodder bedeckt. So bald das Wetter es zulässt, werd ich das alles wieder reinigen. An den Schotterbereichen hat sich der meiste Schmodder abgebaut, dafür wachsen auch jetzt die Pflanzen um so schöner. Morgen werde ich noch einige größere Konglomerat Steine holen und noch mal den Beckenrand neu aufbauen. Dieser wächst derzeit in Rekordtempo zu, da sich die am Rand gesetzten Pfanzbüscheln, die aus anderen Teichen entnommen wurden, wunderbar nach links und rechts verbreiten.

LG aus Salzburg 


Oliver


----------



## Superdad (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

sieht ja schon gut aus bei dir.
Bei mir ist das Wasser auch sehr grün zur Zeit.
Sind aber Schwebealgen, wie ich nachgelesen habe. Muss mich deshalb auch in Geduld üben.

Du gibst mir ja Hoffnung.


----------



## Caruso2014 (15. Mai 2014)

Tolle Planung und ein sehr schöner Teich. Ich glaube ich bin mit meinem Projekt (Baubeginn 10.06.2014) auf dem richtigen Weg.Bitte weiter so toll über Deine Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## anz111 (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Mal wieder ein kurzes update zur Entwicklung meines Schwimmteiches im 2. Jahr:

Das Pflanzenwachstum läuft ganz gut, insbesondere die Seerosen fühlen sich sehr wohl und erfreuen uns täglich mit vielen verschiedenen Blüten.
Aus dem Klärloch musste ich viele Krebsscheren rausholen die es sich da im Winter gemütlich gemacht hatten aber den anderen Pflanzen keinen Platz mehr ließen. 
Einzig das Wasser ist heuer viel trüber als im Vorjahr. Wodurch das genau ensteht weiß ich nicht, spielt aber auch keine so große Rolle, da es nicht stört. Das
Wasser richt gut und ist angenehm zum Baden. 
Trotzdem habe ich noch einige Pflanzen auch heuer wieder nachgesetzt. Vor allem Röhrichtpflanzen wie __ Kalmus, Teichsimse usw. 

Von älteren Schwimmteichen weiß ich, dass es 4-5 Jahre dauert, bis sich der Teich quasi gefunden hat und in seinem Gleichgewicht ist. Wenns so weitergeht, bin ich sehr 
zurfrieden.

Auch der Rand wächst langsam zu, was mir besser gefällt, als der Schotter. Ich denke, dass davon in einigen Jahren nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein wird. 
Anbei die Bilder.

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Mal wieder ein kurzes update zur Entwicklung meines Schwimmteiches im 2. Jahr:

Das Pflanzenwachstum läuft ganz gut, insbesondere die Seerosen fühlen sich sehr wohl und erfreuen uns täglich mit vielen verschiedenen Blüten.
Aus dem Klärloch musste ich viele Krebsscheren rausholen die es sich da im Winter gemütlich gemacht hatten aber den anderen Pflanzen keinen Platz mehr ließen. 
Einzig das Wasser ist heuer viel trüber als im Vorjahr. Wodurch das genau ensteht weiß ich nicht, spielt aber auch keine so große Rolle, da es nicht stört. Das
Wasser richt gut und ist angenehm zum Baden. 
Trotzdem habe ich noch einige Pflanzen auch heuer wieder nachgesetzt. Vor allem Röhrichtpflanzen wie __ Kalmus, Teichsimse usw. 

Von älteren Schwimmteichen weiß ich, dass es 4-5 Jahre dauert, bis sich der Teich quasi gefunden hat und in seinem Gleichgewicht ist. Wenns so weitergeht, bin ich sehr 
zurfrieden.

Auch der Rand wächst langsam zu, was mir besser gefällt, als der Schotter. Ich denke, dass davon in einigen Jahren nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein wird. 
Anbei die Bilder.

LG Oliver


----------



## italiano118 (11. Sep. 2014)

Einfach nur genial!!! Sehr schön zu sehen, dass Es auch im 2. Jahr noch so Top aussieht like


----------



## anz111 (27. Apr. 2015)

So liebe Teichliebhaber!

Der Teich im dritten Jahr:
Nachdem wir im Winter super Eislaufen konnten ist jetzt im ST der Betrieb schon voll angelaufen. 
Heute hat mal eine Großreinigung stattgefunden bei der ich neben dem Boden vom Schwimmteil auch das erste mal den Kies gereinigt habe. Und da war ich ganz schön erstaunt, wie super das gegangen ist. 

Zuerst mal zur allgemeinen Entwicklung im Unterschied vom Vorjahr.
Besonders auffällig ist heuer das super Pflanzenwachstum. Im letzten Jahr war ich da schon ziemlich verzweifelt, aber wenn man Kies als Substrat nimmt, dauert es halt etwas länger. Mein Wasserbiologe hat dazu gemeint, das wird schon. Ich habs dann mit der Reinigung nicht so ernst genommen und im Herbst fast nichts mehr gemacht. Tja heuer dürfte das Substrat passen, denn alles schießt wie verrückt heraus und hast sich super verbreitet. Bin gespannt, wie das bleibt. Algen hat es bis dato noch keine gegeben, nur ein paar ganz kleine Anzeigen, aber das Pflanzenwachstum dürfte das schon verhindert haben. 

Nach den ersten Reingungsversuchen vor einer Woche, hab ich mich mit dann mit besseren Saugern eingedeckt und das hat sich wirklich ausgezahlt. Ich kann nur jeden hier empfehlen, ein bisschen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und bei den Aufsätzen nicht zu sparen. Die Aufsätze die ich vorher verwendet hatte, waren für meine Begriffe und Größe meines Teiches unbrauchbar. 
Der Bodenreiniger hat eine Metallplatte unten drauf, was ihn erheblich schwerer macht uns sich deshalb leicht führen lässt. Kleine Kiessteine haben keine Chance mehr und gelangen nicht mal mehr in den Steinabscheider.
Der Mulmsauger (Kosten 219 Euro, puh) funktioniert perfekt. Hebt den Kies kurz an, saugt den Dreck raus und lässt ihn dann wieder fallen. Sauteuer, aber es wirkt perfekt. Ich dachte schon immer, die Impellerpumpe wäre zu schwach - falsch gedacht. Das System muss stimmen.

Also der Wasserverlust nach der Aktion war enorm, das wird aber mit Grundwasser wieder aufgefüllt. 

So jetzt noch ein paar vorher-nachher Fotos und ein paar Entwicklungsbilder - viel Spaß beim Anschauen.

      
              

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Teichsommer!

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (27. Apr. 2015)

Restbilder:


----------



## koile (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, Hut ab Schöne Anlage, aber sag mal kann es sein das ich den HBO schon 

im Grillsportverein gesehen habe.


----------



## jolantha (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo , 
ich schau dir ja auch schon ne gante Weile zu, und ich finde Deinen Schwimmteich einfach nur toll


----------



## anz111 (28. Apr. 2015)

koile schrieb:


> Hallo, Hut ab Schöne Anlage, aber sag mal kann es sein das ich den HBO schon
> 
> im Grillsportverein gesehen habe.



Ja gut beobachtet...



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich schau dir ja auch schon ne gante Weile zu, und ich finde Deinen Schwimmteich einfach nur toll


Viele Danke!!

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (28. Apr. 2015)

VieleN Dank natürlich


----------



## jolantha (28. Apr. 2015)

> Viele Danke!!
> 
> LG Oliver



Viele Danke ist doch auch was Feines


----------



## Mio (20. Mai 2015)

Danke für das Update. Habe dein Projekt bisher gerne verfolgt. 

Gruß Marion


----------



## anz111 (28. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Leute!

So mal wieder was aktuelles von unserem Schwimmteich:
Seit 2 Monaten habe ich die Pumpe und Skimmer abgeschalten und mal abgewartet was passiert. Zuvor habe ich davon was gepostet..Trübes Wasser...

Nachdem das Wasser bis 30 Grad warm wurde, war auch der Teich sehr trübe, jedoch roch das Wasser gut und schmeckte auch. 
Ich hab den ST einfach in Ruhe gelassen und abgewartet. Derzeit ist das Wasser wieder glasklar, den Skimmer samt Pumpe habe ich jetzt endgültig entfernt, wodurch ich jetzt wie vor Jahren gewünscht bei einem völlig technikfreien Naturteich gelandet bin....

Derzeit habe ich eine Temperatur von 24 Grad und glasklares Wasser - ohne Technik, UV Zeugs usw...dafür mit Millionen von Helfern.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2015)

Scheen hast es, bin gespannt wie sich das über die nächsten Jahre entwickelt und wie dein Resümee nach einige Jahen ausfällt.

LG René


----------



## anz111 (28. Aug. 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## Sailem (29. Aug. 2015)

Sieht doch einfach nur geil aus.

Danke für die tollen Bilder... kann damit meine Frau bearbeiten... träume auch schon lange von so einem Schwimmteich.... vielleicht kann ich sie ja irgendwann davon überzeugen.  Lieber würde ich ja schwimmen als Rasen mähen.


----------



## anz111 (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe gestern mal angefangen den Teichrand zu erneuern. Da die runden Bachsteine leider immer wieder verrutschen bin ich jetzt auf Konglomerat umgestiegen. Ich habe letztes Jahr schon einige dieser Steine in den Teich verlegt und diese verwachsen wirklich sehr gut mit ihrer Umgebung. Ich finde es schaut auch nicht ganz so künstlich aus.
Anbei die Fotos...

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (20. Apr. 2016)

Liebe Teichfreunde!

Heute habe ich mal eine kleine Runde um den Teich gedreht. Wir gehen jetzt ins 4. Jahr und ich bin auch heuer wieder gespannt, wie sich alles entwickelt. 
Bisher habe ich den Kiesbereich einmal gereinigt und auch den Boden. Heute werde ich vermutlich noch mal den Boden absaugen und das wars dann bis zum Herbst.

Algen hatte ich auch heuer wieder keine bzw. nur ganz vereinzelt an den flachen Stellen. Aber wie jedes Jahr, wenn die Pflanzen zu wachsen beginnen, sind die Algen dahin.
Das Pflanzwachstum geht ja dann wieder irre schnell und es schaut auch heuer wieder sehr gut aus. Die __ Seggen haben sich wieder mal verbreitet und ich bin schon gespannt, 
wie und wo sich die Pflanzen wieder ausbreiten werden. Aus dem Klärbecken schießen jetzt die Seerosen und __ Teichrosen in die Höhe. Noch haben sie die 130 cm nicht überwunden. 
Auffällig viele Armleuchteralgen haben sich im Teich angesiedelt. Bei dem vermuteten Kalkgehalt ist das ja keine Überraschung. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich sie einfach ausbreiten lassen soll oder etwas auslichten soll. Da gehen ja auch im Forum die Meinungen auseinander. Na mal sehen. Mein Zugang zum ganzen ist ja so wenig wie möglich einzugreifen in das System. Nach dem Motto - denn sie wissen ja doch was sie tun .

Anbei mal die ersten Bilder, ich halte euch über die weitere Entwicklung wieder am Laufenden. 

Liebe Grüße aus Salzburg
Oliver


----------



## Landschildkröte (5. Mai 2016)

Das sieht wunderschön aus.


----------



## Digicat (5. Mai 2016)

Sieht super aus 

Bis auf den __ Fieberklee, der blüht schon, ist alles andere von den gezeigten Pflanzen bei uns noch hinten nach. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## anz111 (5. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Blumen....
Bilder vom Klärloch....130cm. 
Derzeit ist das Wasser glasklar.

Lg Oliver


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Oliver, 
das ist ein traum von Naturteich 

Was mich interessieren würde: 

welche Tierchen sind da so in den letzten Jahren eingewandert?

Hat Dir auch schon mal irgendein Vogel Fische eingeschleppt?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## anz111 (6. Mai 2016)

Servus Kirstin!

Also Fische habe ich bis dato noch keine im Teich entdeckt.
Derzeit habe ich einen hohen __ Teichmolch- und Bergmolchbestand. 2 Krähen haben diese jedoch schon als Futterquelle entdeckt und gehen täglich auf die Jagt.
Viele __ Schnecken und noch mehr Libellenlarven. Dazu jede Menge Kleinstlebewesen wie Wasserflöhe usw. usw.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2016)

anz111 schrieb:


> Wasserflöhe usw. usw.


Heimische Wasserflöhe....schick mir mal einen Eimer.


Wird wohl nicht so leicht. Meine Wasserflöhe stammen aus dem Aquarien bedarf. Scheint eine mehr Temperatur nötige Sorte zu sein. Irgendwie kommen sie jedes Jahr in der Tonne nicht durch den Winter. Normal müssten Sie Dauereier bilden.
Habe aber in einem Kleinbecken immer einige die dort warm überwintern und kann dann wieder animpfen.


----------



## lollo (6. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommen sie jedes Jahr in der Tonne nicht durch den Winter. Normal müssten Sie Dauereier bilden.


Hallo,
welcher Winter,  ich habe schon die ersten in diesem Jahr entnehmen können. Füttere allerdings auch ab und an gelöste Hefe.


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Oliver, 
ja, die Vögel (verschiedene) sammeln bei mir in den Tümpeln auch immer leidenschaftlich 
__ Frösche, __ Molche, laich und Co... aber das scheint den Beständen keinen Abbruch zu tun. 

Hallo Totto, 
ich habe auch immer in beiden Tümpeln riesige Mengen Wasserflöhe - aber die sind 
einfach da - da habe ich noch nie irgendetwas mit aussetzen, überwintern, füttern etc. machen müssen...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## maarkus (6. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Heimische Wasserflöhe....schick mir mal einen Eimer.



Schwimmen bei uns im Bach herum


----------



## anz111 (18. Mai 2016)

Nochmal ein paar aktuelle Bilder:

Gut zu sehen ist, wie sich die paar Fadenalgen schön langsam auflösen. Dabei werden sie immer flächiger, galertartiger, bis sie schließlich ganz verschwinden. 
Das Pflanzenwachstum ist heuer super. Ich bin erstaunt, wie gut jetzt schon alles gewachsen ist. Auch der Rand verwächst immer mehr, wodurch schon ein natürlicher Eindruck entsteht. 

Wasser ist glasklar. 

Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Damit man die weitere Entwicklung eines völlig technikfreien Teiches auch gut betrachten kann, möchte ich für euch noch ein paar Infos reinstellen:

Ich habe ja im letzten Jahr noch den Skimmer und die Pumpe entfernt, weil der Teich einfach für den Skimmer viel zu groß war und ich das eingesaugte Material quasi wieder in gehächselter Form dem Teich zugeführt habe. Sollte ich noch mal mit Skimmer arbeiten, dann macht es wirklich nur Sinn, wenn das abgesaugte Wasser auch gefiltert wird. So viel grobes Zeug schwimmt ja dann auch nicht auf den Teich.

Dadurch ist ein doch nicht unwesentlicher Reinigungsaufwand enstanden. Für mich heißt dass, dass ich fast jeden Tag mal eine kleine Runde um den Teich drehe (was natürlich was sehr schönes ist) und mit einem Kescher die Blätter usw. abkeschere. Besonders zweckmäßig hat sich dabei gezeigt, einen Kescher aus der Poolabteilung mit einer Putzlippe. Erstens ist das Netz dieser Teile sehr fein und man kann auch Dinge vom Boden super entfernen.

Die Absaugintervalle werde ich insofern erhöhen, als dass ich jetzt noch einemal den Boden reinige. Zuvor habe ich die Seitenwände mit einer Bürste abeschrubbt, was dazu führte, dass das ganze Zeug erst mal auf der Oberfläche schwamm. Nach einer Stunde mit dem Kescher war der Spuck jedoch wider vorbei und ich konnte das meiste entfernen.

Auffällig ist heuer, dass das Wasser extrem klar ist. Das führe ich erst mal auf die tiefen Temerpaturen zurück - jedoch auch darauf, dass die Teichbiologie jetzt durch nichts mehr gestört wird. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das im Sommer entwickelt, obwohl ich im letzten Extremsommer auch schon sehr zufrieden mit der Wasserqualität war.

Algen sind nur noch eine kleine Randerscheinung. Am Boden im Kiesbereich hat sich ein kleiner Film gebildet, der ja die wichtigsten Helfer im Teich beinhaltet.

Fazit:

Eine brauchbare Oberflächenreinigung müsste schon sehr groß dimensioniert sein um überhaupt wirken zu können. Für 270 m2 Wasserfläche war der Profiskim 100 deutlich zu klein (lt. Beschreibung ja nur für 80 m2).
Es stört mich nicht, mal ab und zu eine Runde um den Teich zu drehen und sichtbares schnell zu entfernen. Jedem Blatt braucht man sowieso nicht nachzurennen. Für mich gehört das einfach dazu, wie die Salate usw. zu gießen.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Entwicklung. Es sollte jetzt nicht mehr viel passieren, was das System noch sehr aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen sollte. Mal sehen. Ihr erfahrt es zuerst!!!

Alles Liebe

Oliver

Noch schnell was für die Technikfreaks: Mit großem Respekt verfolge ich da, was ihr das zum Teil entwickelt, erfindet, ausprobiert, konstruiert und umsetzt. Fittiche, Rohre, Schläuche, Zugschieber, Filter, Regentonnen, Bögen, 2 ", 1,5 " - also Leute, schon beim Lesen wird mir da ganz schwindlig. Kosten? Nutzen? Irre einfach - aber jedem sein Ding!


----------



## anz111 (24. Mai 2016)

Schnell noch ein 2. Fazit für Neuplanungen:

Wenn ich was anders machen würde und vielleicht auch noch mache, dann den Boden und die Seitenteile mit Polygonplatten vermauern. Das vor allem aus optischen Gründen, weils einfach irre schön ausschaut. Ich finde die riesen Folie nicht besonders passend. Ich denke, mit einer günstigen Quelle lässt sich das auch bei so einer Größe halbwegs billig erledigen.

Vermörtelung aller NG find ich auch eine super Lösung, jedoch schaut das auch sehr künstlich aus. Aber auf jeden Fall viel besser, als nur Folie.
Uuuund ich bin kein Technikfeind...wer weiß, was ich noch alles anstelle


----------



## JensderMaurer (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Oliver,

man sieht es ja an eurem Einstieg in Natursteinausführung, das sieht sehr gut aus! Eine sehr schöne Anlage, also bleib dran..

Grüsse aus dem Berliner Raum, Jens


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Mai 2016)

anz111 schrieb:


> Nach den Vorgaben, an die ich mich gehalten habe, findet hier wie das Wort schon sagt sehr viel Wasserklärung und Sauerstoffaustausch statt.



Kannst du da mal die Hintergründe erläutern. Oder angeben, wo die "Vorgaben" nach zu lesen sind?


----------



## anz111 (26. Mai 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal die Hintergründe erläutern. Oder angeben, wo die "Vorgaben" nach zu lesen sind?


 Hier:
Richard Weixler - Garten - und Schwimmteiche
Anna Dobler, Wolfgang Fleischer - Der Schwimmteich im Garten u. Schwimmteiche. Dabei ist in der ersten Ausgabe eine tolle Pflanzenbeschreibung drinnen.

LG


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Oliver,
was ist das für eine Pflanze? Ich habe einen Kiesfilter am Ende des FGs und möchte das was reinpflanzen. Der Kiefilter geht bis 10cm über 0. Was für eine Einbautiefe braucht die Pflanze?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20150828_151104-jpg.152389/

gruß

heiko


----------



## anz111 (25. Aug. 2016)

Servus Heiko!

Es dürfte sich um ein __ Pampasgras handeln. Steht aber nicht im Teich sondern außerhalb.

LG


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. Aug. 2016)

Ok danke, dann ist der KF zu feucht


----------



## anz111 (10. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen!

Anbei melde ich mich mal wieder mit einem kleinen Zustandsbericht von unserem Teich.
Ich hatte heuer wirklich sehr viel mit aufsteigendem Bodenmulm zu tun. In einem Ausmaß der nicht mehr lustig war. Die Ursachen wurden ja auch hier zur Sprache gebracht bzw. ging es da mehreren so. Und siehe da, auch ein Bekannte mit einem normalen Pool hatte so große Probleme heuer, dass er den Pool nicht mal mehr mit dem Roboter sauber brachte.
Auslöser dürfte doch der Eintrag durch die vielen vielen Regenfälle gewesen sein.
Eine Nachfrage bei einem Teichbesitzer, der auch sehr viel Technik im Teich hat und ähnliche Probleme hatte, ergab, dass dieser meinte, sein Teich zeige sich jedes Jahr anders. Es habe noch kein Teichjahr gegeben, dass mit dem Vorjahr vergleichbar gewesen wäre....auch interessant.

Unser ST ist das ganze Jahr schon glasklar, wirklich beeindruckend. Algen gibt es sonst keine. Sehr schön hat sich das Riesenhechtkraut entwickelt. Ich bin heuer hergegangen und habe die Neubepflanzungen in größere Pflanzkörbe mit Teicherde und Sand gefüllt gesetzt. Das ganze langsam versenkt und dann mit Schotter abgedeckt. Das Wachstum ist entsprechend gut.

Jetzt ist noch schönes Badewetter angesagt. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.

LG Oliver


----------



## Koiteich2013 (10. Sep. 2016)

Sieht schön klar aus. Aber der Mulm auf dem Fußboden, kannst Du den nicht einfach absaugen?
Beim schwimmen wirbelt der doch hoch, oder?
gruß
Heiko


----------



## anz111 (10. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe da eine Tiefe von 170-190 cm. Da wirbelt beim Schwimmen nichts auf. So schaut der Boden aus, wenn ich nur die Mulmglocke verwende. Das reicht eigentlich.

LG


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2016)

anz111 schrieb:


> Es habe noch kein Teichjahr gegeben, dass mit dem Vorjahr vergleichbar gewesen wäre.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, obwohl ich das bisher nur auf bauliche und Besatz technische Änderungen geschoben hatte.
Bei weiteren drüber Nachdenken jedoch, kommt der Teich schon jedes Jahr ganz anderes aus dem Winterurlaub, auch die Temperaturkurven und Niederschlagsmenge, Sonnenstunden zu den unterschiedlichen Zeiten, nie ist es gleich. Von daher ein eindeutiges JA zu der Beobachtung.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Oliver,
Dein Teichbauprojekt hab ich mir jetzt schon mehrfach durchgelesen und muss sagen: sagenhaft schön! 
Ich bin schlichtweg fasziniert, bitte halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden wie Deine Teichsaisons aussehen!


----------



## anz111 (12. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ida!

Vielen Dank!
Werde weiter brav meine Erfolge und Misserfolge posten, eh klaro.

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2017)

Liebe Forumsgemeinde!

Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, hatte ich im letzten Jahr große Probleme mit Eintrag und Oberflächenverschmutzung in unserem Schwimmteich.
Bei der Planung damals hatte ich mich auf einen ST der Kat. 2 entschieden, wobei ich eher mehr Pflanzbereich geplant hatte. Damals baute ich einen den Oase Profi Skim 100 ein. Der Skimmer funktionierte einwandfrei. Leider musste ich schnell feststellen, dass er nur die wirklich groben Sachen vom Teich entfernte. Was fehlte war eine anschließende Filterung. Als ich das ganze wieder entfernte wurde das Wasser wieder schnell klar jedoch bleib der Schmutz im Teich. 

So habe ich mich heuer entschieden einen Bogensiebfilter in meinem Fall den Ultrasieve 3, sowie 2 Stk. Beckenrandskimmer nachträglich einzubauen. 
Heute habe ich das System das erste mal in Betrieb genommen und bin begeistert. Obwohl noch viel zu wenig Wasser im Teich ist, funktioniert es jetzt schon ausgezeichnet.
Danke an all die Mithelfer bei der Planung vor allem an Zacky und ThorstenC. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das ganze entwickelt. 

Anbei die Bilder vom Bau und der Link zum Video. Übrigens das was da an Schmutz zu sehen ist, hat der Filter nach ca 5 min Betriebszeit herausgefischt. 

LG Oliver





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvXwIAda3AM_


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2017)

Nachsatz:
Aus der Vergangenheit weiß ich, dass die Skimmer am besten funktionieren, wenn es windstill ist. Bei dieser Teichgröße gibt es natürlich viele tote Winkel. 
Wie könnte ich das strömumgsmäßig am besten regeln?
Der eine Rücklauf zeigt zu den Skimmern....sollte ich eine Abzweigung machen mit 2. Einlauf?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2017)

Versuch es ruhig.
Deine Pumpenkupplung gefällt mir!

Letztendlich kommt man bei richtigen Wind auf der Oberfläche nicht gegen an bei großen Teichflächen.
Selbst meine Kreiselströmung dreht unten rum weiter, und oben geht ein dünner Wasserfilm mit dem Wind mit.


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2017)

Alles klar. Werde 2 Einläufe machen. Pvc Zeugs ist bestellt. Was noch fehlt ist der Einbau eines Rückschlagventils, damit das Wasser nicht wieder in das Bogensieb läuft...


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2017)

Brauchst du nicht. Das Waser läuft bei Pumpe aus über die Zuläufe an den Dichtungen der Schieberplatte durch und dann ist die ganze Kiste voll Wasser.

Kontraproduktiv im Intervallbetrieb des Skimmers. Dreck schwimmt auf und setzt sich wieder auf dem Sieb ab..geht teilweise durch den 1cm breiten Spalt oben am Sieb direkt zur Pumpe durch.

Das Problem hatte ich damals gelöst...war ein nicht unerheblicher Aufwand an der Schieberplatte eine EPDM- Folie anzubauen...kannst Du irgendwo im NG Forum finden in meiner BauDoKu.

Oder man fährt das Sieb und Skimmer mit einer ganz kleinen sparsamen Pumpe im Dauerbetrieb und schaltet die große bei Bedarf dazu.


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deine Pumpenkupplung gefällt mir!


das schaut ja nach einer C-Kupplung aus   gute Idee


----------



## anz111 (26. Apr. 2017)

Ok. 
Ja hab alles zum schnellen Zerlegen gebaut


----------



## anz111 (29. Mai 2017)

Filtereinbau hat sich bezahlt gemacht...
Glasklares Wasser trotz Dauerbebadung. So klar wollt ich es gar nicht....jetzt muss ich öfter saugen .

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Wie jedes Jahr möchte ich euch auch heuer einen kleinen Überblick über meine Schwimmteichentwicklung geben:
Der Einbau eines Filtersystems mit der Laufzeit von 3 x einer Stunde hat sich als goldrichtig erwiesen. Der Teich hat auch bei jetzt 25 Grad Wassertemperatur und wochenendlichen Badebetrieb eine gute Klarheit. Im Teich tummeln sich Millionen von Kleinsttieren die ja hauptsächlich dafür verantwortlich sind. Und ca. 100 Teichmolche. 
Das Wachstum der Pflanzen ist heuer ausgezeichnet. Es dürften jetzt genug Nährstoffe im Wasser bzw. Kies vorhanden sein.
Ich bin heuer mit der Entwicklung sehr zufrieden. Es zeigt sich dass es einfach Zeit braucht....
Wie jedes Jahr bin ich erstaunt, wo plötzlich verschwundene Pflanzen wieder auftauchen.

Anbei die quasi Livebilder...
Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch heuer mal wieder ein kurzes Update, wie sich die Dinge im ST so entwickeln:

Wir hatten heuer eine wirklich extreme Fichtenpollenblüte, die quasi das ganze Land tagelang mit gelbem Staub überzog. Besonders der ST hatte extreme viel Eintrag, weshalb sich die Schwebealgen sehr gut entwickeln konnten. Der Höhepunkt dürfte aber schon überschritten sein, da die Algen schon wieder auf dem Rückzug sind. 
Für mich ein völlig normaler Vorgang, der sich jährlich wiederholt. Ich lasse dann die Algen einfach Algen sein, da sie überschüssige Nährstoffe binden und Sauerstoff ans Wasser abgeben. Heute habe ich mal die Pumpe angeworfen um einiges dem System zu entnehmen. Auch mit dem Kescher lässt sich das super entfernen.

An einigen Stellen den schattigen Stellen zeigen sich heuer starke Wuchsschwächen, weshalb ich hier einiges nachsetzen werde. Da sich __ Hechtkraut im Teich sehr wohl fühlt, wird das der Hauptbestandteil sein. 

Das Wasser ist ansonsten sehr klar und die Qualität passt.
Ein kleines Video vom Skimmer habe ich hochgeladen. Funktioniert das Teil.

LG Oliver

Anbei die Bilder:

Skimmer:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7F-yXW8iE_


----------



## anz111 (22. Mai 2018)

Und die Fleischies...


----------



## anz111 (30. Mai 2018)

Noch mal kurz zum Algenthema:
Die Pflanzen geben jetzt richtig Gas und das ist das aus für die Algen! Diese haben in der Übergangsphase ihre wichtige Aufgabe erfüllt! Da ich diese Entwicklung jetzt schon aus den vergangenen Jahren kenne, hab ich da keine Bedenken. 
Derzeit schon 26 Grad Wassertemperatur und herrlich klares Wasser.
Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (28. Juli 2020)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder!

Auch heuer möchte ich mal ein Update zur Entwicklung im ST geben:

Wie ich schon länger befürchtet habe, zeigen sich jetzt die Auswirkungen der falschen Substrats im Teich! Heuer wird der Teich zum ersten mal nicht mehr klar. Auch der Wuchs der Pflanzen lässt zu wünschen übrig! Obwohl das Wasser gut schmeckt und sauber ist, hat sich die Teichqualität verschlechtert! Komischerweise habe ich immer noch kaum Algen, aber mich entschieden, das Substrat zu entfernen bzw zu tauschen!

In Salzburg wird das mangels Alternativen, reine Kalksteingegend, nicht billig! Zumindest habe ich jetzt Mauersand mit leichtem Lehmanteil auserkoren.

Wie auch immer, ich werde zuerst einen kleinen Teil austauschen und diesen Teil bepflanzen. Im nächsten Jahr hole ich den Rest heraus und werde dann gleich mal den ST komplett reinigen! 

Auch Fehlentwicklungen gehören gepostet und ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten!

Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (10. Aug. 2020)

Und da geht's schon los!

Am Wochenende ist das ganze schon passiert und wir haben insgesamt 5 Tonnen Sand in den Teich eingebracht. 


Dabei wurde zuerst mal das Wasser bis zum Schwimmbereich abgelassen.
Die Pflanzen aus dem Kies rausholen.

Anschließend hieß es Scheibtruhe für Scheibtruhe den Kies aus den Teich schaufeln. 
Dann den Sand in den Pflanzbereich einbringen. Dabei habe ich eine Einbautiefe von ca. 10-15 cm gewählt. 
Dann langsam das Wasser wieder einlaufen lassen und die Pflanzen wieder einsetzen. 
Anbei die Bilder von der Aktion:


----------



## anz111 (10. Aug. 2020)

Kleines Fazit:

Mit ein paar Helfern ging das ganze innerhalb eines Tages von statten, was ich mir viel schlimmer vorgestellt hatte. 
Insgesamt habe ich unter dem Schotter sehr viele alte Rhizome längst verschwundener Pflanzen gefunden und diese entfernt. Da kam einiges zusammen.

Nachdem das Wasser raus war, war ich erstmal verwundert, welche Steinwüste in dem Teich herrschte. Da kam das ganze Ausmaß so richtig zu Tage. 
Wir überlegen nun, die große Putzaktion mit dem restlichen Kiesaustausch doch noch im Herbst zu machen, wenn die meisten Tiere den Teich verlassen haben.
Auch werden die neuen Pflanzen erst so richtig im Frühling anwachsen können und man bekommt auch dann erst wieder alles. 
Irgendwie ist das nach 7 Jahren so, als ob man die Resttaste drückt und ich finde es sehr spannend, hier mal wieder so tätig zu werden. 
Das Thema lag mir schon lange im Magen und hat sich auch im letzten Jahr schon abgezeichnet. Kies als Substrat ist ein grober Baufehler für einen Teich, der auf Pflanzen setzt. 

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## samorai (10. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Oliver!
Ich weiß nicht ob du es gelesen hast aber @Zacky hat kürzlich geschrieben das er Luft in seinem ST- System, wahrscheinlich ins Draenrohr, mit einspeisen tut.
Luft bedeutet nicht nur Sauerstoff sondern auch CO2 was besonders den Pflanzen zu Gute kommt. 

Wasser sowie Landpflanzen brauchen das CO2 für die Photosynthese. 

Soll jetzt nur ein Hinweis oder gar eine Verbesserung sein, weil du 2017 einige Pflanzen verloren hast. 
Ich denke das lag nicht nur an den Kieselsteinen.


----------



## anz111 (10. Aug. 2020)

Ja danke für den Hinweis. 

Die Ursachen sind ja immer sehr vielfältig und selten einfach festzumachen. 
Was Kies als Substrat angeht, so ist die Literatur ja eindeutig. Es gibt zwar Teiche die mit Kies und entsprechender Technik auch funktionieren. Aber eben nur mit viel Technik. Und das ist ja genau das, was ich nicht will. 

Ich freu mich jetzt wieder auf schöne und vielfältige Teichpflanzen. Die ersten Jahre war das herrlich. 

LG 

PS: 

Eines habe ich noch vergessen oben dazuzuschreiben. Beim Ausräumen des Kieses gab es kaum Faulschlamm usw. unter dem Kies. Eigentlich habe ich saubersten Kies aus den Teich geräumt.


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Oliver, 
Wenn du deinen Sand noch ein bisschen aufpeppen willst könntest du noch einen Sack Montmorillonit oder Heilerde genannt untermischen. Lehm ist zum einen sehr fein, zum anderen hat es einen Anteil Glimmer oder eben den Monmorillonit. Der fungiert als Puffer für Mineralien.

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (11. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger!
Danke für den Hinweis! Ich werde mal die nächsten beiden Jahre folgendes machen: abwarten und Tee trinken !

Im Grunde genommen mach ich ja gerade einen Neustart. Bevor ich jetzt irgendwie regulierend in die Biologie eingreife, geb ich selbiger mal genügend Zeit ihre Angelegenheiten selber zu regeln !

Lg Oliver


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Oliver,
Mach das, war auch nur so eine Idee, wenn du nicht an Lehm rankommst, dann gleicht das ein bisschen aus, bei dir wird das schon passen.

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (11. Sep. 2020)

Liebe Forumsbewohner!

Nachdem ich den Substratswechsel abgeschlossen habe, möchte ich euch die Informationen darüber natürlich nicht vorenthalten. 
Das Ganze habe ich mit Bildern dokumentiert und werde auch meine Meinungen zu den Schritten kundtun. Also legen wir los: 

Die Ausgangsituation: 
Ich habe das schon auf Seite 16 Beschrieben, aber ich erläutere das noch mal schnell. 
Heuer habe ich das erste mal festgestellt, dass der ST nicht mehr klar wird. Das Wasser war das ganze Jahr über trübe und auch der spärliche Pflanzenwuchs konnte keine Aufklärung bringen. Bei genauerer Betrachtung stellte ich fest, dass nur noch kümmerlich Pflanzen im Teich vorhanden waren und vieles verschwunden war. Ich beschloss deshalb, das Teichsubstrat zu wechseln und den Teich gleich mal gesamt zu reinigen. 

Und los geht's: 

  
Auf dem Bild ist gut zu sehen, welche Ablagerungen sich innerhalb ein paar Monaten auf der Folie gebildet hatte. Ich konnte das im letzten Jahr noch ohne Probleme mit der Bürste abkehren und vom Boden heraussaugen. Auch im Frühjahr war das noch nicht vorhanden. Dieser Belag war jetzt schon fast einen cm dick. Also musste der Kärcher herhalten. 

  

  

Und so sieht dann das Endprodukt aus: 

      

Also quasi wie neu. Bemerkenswert war auch, dass im Seerosenbecken das zuvor trübe Wasser binnen 2 Tagen glasklar war. 

  

Dann wurde der ganze Kies rausgeräumt, auch der zuvor schon eingebrachte Sand. Ich hatte genug Spezialsubstrat zur Verfügung. 

    

Das Substrat wurde in einer Höhe von 3-5 cm eingebaut und anschließend mit 10 cm billigstem kalkhaltigen Betonsand abgedeckt (0/32mm).


----------



## anz111 (11. Sep. 2020)

Weiter geht's: 

    

So sieht dann das Endprodukt noch ohne Pflanzen aus: 

  

In der Zwischenzeit wurde der Teich mit Grundwasser, dass in Salzburg sehr sauber ist, aufgefüllt. Immerhin ca. 230-250 cm3. 
Dann je nach Wasserstand die Pflanzen pflanzen und ganz auffüllen. 

      

Zum Substrat:

Ich war letzte Woche noch bei einem Wassergärtner und habe dort einige Pflanzen gekauft. Beim Gespräch hat er mir genau zu diesem Aufbau geraten, da sie auch Schwimmteiche bepflanzen würden und mit dieser Kombination den größten Erfolg hätten. Im Spezialsubstrat ist alles drinnen, außer Kalk und das ist dann im Betonsand enthalten. Der Betonsand wird auch sehr schlammig nach dem Befüllen und bleibt doch durchlässig, was lt. dem Gärtner entscheidend ist. 

Die Pflanzen haben jetzt noch 2 Monate Zeit, zu wurzeln und das wird sich auch schön ausgehen. Den Pflanzenschnitt mache ich dann erst im November. 
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das im nächsten Jahr entwickeln wird. Darüber wird dann wieder berichtet. 

LG aus Salzburg

Oliver


----------



## anz111 (11. Sep. 2020)

Endproduckt:


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2020)

Sieht wirklich schick aus.
Jedoch wie du schon selbst schreibst ist der Teich jetzt wieder wie neu.
Also die ganze Biologie im A.....

Hast du denn jetzt etwas grundsätzliches an der Filterung geändert?
Oder weiterhin nur die Pumpe wie in deinem Profil stehend?


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich schick aus.


Da schließe ich mich an. 


anz111 schrieb:


> Der Betonsand wird auch sehr schlammig


... und der pH-Wert ist vermutlich stark alkalisch.
Hast Du mal gemessen?

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das den Teichpflanzen in den verbleibenden zwei Monaten so sehr gefällt ...


VG Carsten


----------



## anz111 (11. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich schick aus.
> Jedoch wie du schon selbst schreibst ist der Teich jetzt wieder wie neu.
> Also die ganze Biologie im A.....
> 
> ...


Servus!

Ja die Biologie muss sich erst wieder aufbauen. Ein Teil kommt vom Seerosenteich, ansonsten alles neu. 
Technisch hat sich nichts geändert. 

LG


----------



## anz111 (11. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an.
> 
> ... und der pH-Wert ist vermutlich stark alkalisch.
> Hast Du mal gemessen?
> ...


Weiß ich auch nicht. Da vertraue ich auf die Profis von der Gärtnerei. 
Das ganze System kann ja erst richtig im Frühjahr durchstarten und da rechne ich auch mit einigen Algen zu Beginn. 

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es wesentlich besser funktionieren wird, als zuletzt. 
Aber das kann man erst in 2-3 Jahren sagen. 

LG


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Sep. 2020)

Ich würd mir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Das Teich Ablassen und wieder Befüllen wird meiner Meinung nach von der Problematik überbewertet. Ich hab letztes Jahr komplett abgelassen, Teilmenge Wasser aus den Filtergräben war noch vorhanden. Nach der Befüllung hatten wir einen der schönsten Sommer. Schönes Wachstum, null Algen. In diesem Sinne guten Neustart und beste Grüße nach Hause.


----------



## anz111 (13. Sep. 2020)

Danke!
Das mit dem Ablassen seh ich genau so! Das Zooplankton und die kleinen Helferlein gelangen auch so wieder in den Teich! Dauert halt ein paar Monate länger! 


anz111 schrieb:


> Endproduckt:
> Man verzeihe mir den Rechtschreibfehler
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 219487


----------



## anz111 (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Leute!

Für mich besonders interessant ist heuer die Entwicklung der Pflanzen im Teich. Und wie es in der frühen Phase aussieht, dürfen sie sich prächtig entwickeln! Überall im Teich beginnt es zu sprießen! Bin sehr gespannt, wie das weitergeht und werde euch am Laufenden halten!
Liebe Grüße aus Salzburg 
Oliver


----------



## Eve (11. Apr. 2021)

Ich genieße jede Folge deiner Doku anzusehen es gibt so viel zum dazu lernen.
Hast du die Pflanzen nur privat bekommen, oder kannst du eine Quelle empfehlen?


----------



## anz111 (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo!
Ja kann ich empfehlen:
https://www.teichpflanzen.at/
Sehr nette Gärtner, die auch wirklich beratend zur Seite stehen. Und sehr gute Pflanzenqualität!


----------



## Eve (12. Apr. 2021)

Super, Danke Oliver! Vielleicht lohnt sich ein Ausflug nach OÖ, sobald es geht 

Dein Projekt inspiriert uns, auch Dank den vielen praktischen Hinweisen und Beschreibungen - so, dass wir überlegen, ob wir auch eine Treppe einbetonieren.
Vielleicht weißt du, oder ein anderer User, welches Beton man anwenden kann?
Und muss es verkleidet werden (ist es ansonsten scharfkantig)?
Das Baumit Steinmörtel scheint es nur in Ö zu geben...


----------



## anz111 (12. Apr. 2021)

Trasszement , der blüht nicht aus!


----------



## Eve (12. Apr. 2021)

Dankeschön


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> Trasszement , der blüht nicht aus!


Nicht ganz richtig, er verhindert weitestgehend das Ausblühen.


----------



## anz111 (12. Apr. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, er verhindert weitestgehend das Ausblühen.


Ja genau! Auch bei meinem Projekt gabs Ausblühungen, aber nur an ganz wenigen Stellen! Für die Menge an Zement vernachlässigbar. Eventuell gibts aber auch bessere Lösungen.


----------



## Eve (13. Mai 2021)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zum Kalksand:
Damit hast du den Substrat gedeckt.
Kalkhaltiges Wasser begünstigt Algen im Teich, soweit ich gelesen habe.
Was spricht dafür, Kalksand im Teich zu haben?


----------



## anz111 (13. Mai 2021)

Also es ist Betonsand! Genaue Zusammensetzung kenn ich nicht! Ich hab mich hier genau an die Vorschläge des Wassergärtners gehalten! Ich habe derzeit keinerlei Algen im Teich! Planzenwachstum ist sehr gut!


----------



## Rhz69 (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Oliver und Eve,
Kalksand würde ich auch nicht empfehlen. Ein paar Kalksteine, besser Dolomit sind gut, aber nicht der feinkörnige Sand. 
Betonsand ist Quarzsand oder Maurersand. Der verändert das Wasser auf keinen Fall. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen!
Anbei ein paar Bilder von der weiteren Entwicklung nach dem Umbau! Das Wachstum ist hervorragend und Algen sind immer noch kaum in Sicht! Langsam blühen einige Pflanzen trotz des Dauerregens auf! An baden ist bei heute 7-10 Grad noch nicht zu denken! Liebe Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## Vegas1234 (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo Oliver, 
Vielen Dank für den tollen Einblick in deinen Schwimmteichbau. Das war ein Mamutprojekt, was du toll umgesetzt hast. Es sieht super aus! Respekt.
Deine Buchempfehlungen fand ich toll. Brauchst du sie noch oder würdest du sie verkaufen?

Viele Grüße 
Emma


----------



## anz111 (8. Juni 2021)

So liebe Leute!

Ich möchte hier noch mal ein paar Bemerkungen zu meinem Schwimmteich loswerden:
Seit dem Wechsel des Substrats von Kiesel auf Sand, entwickelt sich der Teich einfach nur prächtig und das in jeder Hinsicht. Das Pflanzenwachstum ist hervorragend. Was mich persönlich am meisten wundert, ist das Fehlen der Algen. Ich habe jetzt vor allem im Jahr 2 nach dem Substratwechsel doch mit wesentlich mehr Algen gerechnet. Derzeit muss man die Algen mit der Lupe suchen. Was noch aufgetreten ist, ist eine unglaubliche Klarheit für Juni, der sicher auch dem Wetter geschuldet ist. Aber mit so einer Klarheit des Teichwassers habe ich nie gerechnet. 
Ich bin so was von froh, an meinem Konzept des Naturreiches mit kaum Technik festgehalten zu haben. Aber es ist auch nur ein Konzept von vielen, für mich persönlich ist es das Stimmigste, weil es der Natur am besten nachempfunden ist. Den Schimmer habe ich derzeit kaum in Verwendung, da auch kaum Oberflächerverschmutzung da ist. 

Ich bin ja ein eifrige Beobachter in den verschiedenen Foren, weil mich das Thema Teichbau sehr interessiert. Warum seit Jahren die Technik im Teichbau derart überhand genommen hat, verwundert mich dabei. Ich will keinem sein Projekt oder Schwimmteich madig machen, aber auch mal aufzeigen, dass es anders geht. Sehr irritieren mich immer jeden Firmen, die mit immer noch mehr Technik und noch mehr Filter ihre Kunden vor sich hertreiben. Es gibt aber auch immer wieder Anbieter, die stark mit der Natur arbeiten und natürliche Vorgänge unterstützen. Die besten Filter sind immer noch die Bakterien und Kleintiere im Teich, denen man aber zB mit UVC Anlagen den sicheren Gar ausmacht, samt damit Verbundenen langfristigen Nachteilen. 

So genug geschwafelt. Abschließend zeige ich euch Bilder von heute, um mal zu sehen, wie klar das Wasser ist. Die Teichmolche kommen mir vor wie Astronauten, die im All schweben. Aber seht selbst: 

Liebe Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo Oliver, wenn wir (also ich) mal keine Pferde mehr haben, dann..... 
Hammer! 
Ich bin richtig neidisch.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver, wenn wir (also ich) mal keine Pferde mehr haben, dann.....
> Hammer!
> Ich bin richtig neidisch.


Ach @Annett das is jetzt aber ne bescheidene Ausrede.
Du musst nur dem Achim sage. Das die Pferde auch mal wieder ein Bad nehmen müssen  ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2021)

Ne lass mal, ne Pferdeschwemme bauen, die dann bei Nutzung nicht gleich kippt, ist ähnlich aufwendig wie ein Schwimmteichbau.... 
Und Jack ist eh wasserscheu. Der würde freiwillig keinen Huf da rein setzen.


----------



## anz111 (8. Juni 2021)

Eventuell Flusspferde?


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2021)

Hmmm. Das sind aber noch größere Ferkel. Die machen ins Wasser...  

Aber dann wäre mein Fuß vielleicht noch heil.


----------



## Rhz69 (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo Oliver,
Das freut mich total, dass dein Konzept aufgeht und dein Umbau so erfolgreich war. Ich drück die Daumen, dass du noch lange  zeigen kannst, dass es auch ohne Technik geht.
Und denke natürlich, dass du keine gedrückten Daumen brauchst.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## anz111 (8. Juni 2021)

Danke Rüdiger!
Das ganze ist natürlich Biologie bzw Rechnen mit vielen Unbekannten und kann und wird sich auch wieder verändern! Die Weisheit hab ich nicht gepachtet, aber ich denke jetzt ist das System stimmig!

Liebe Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## anz111 (21. Aug. 2021)

Gestern mal das erste mal heuer rausgesaugt! Wie man sieht mit bescheidenem Erfolg lol

Jetzt geht die Zeit an, wo der Teich wieder etwas Zuwendung braucht…


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2021)

Wir haben uns nun doch letztendlich für die Anschaffung eines Poolroboters entschieden. Auch wenn wir, technisch betrachtet, in Schwerkraft filtern und Bodenabläufe, Skimmer und extra Biologie haben, sind wir von der Hilfestellung des Poolroboters bisher begeistert. Das unterstützt uns bei der Bodenreinigung, so dass wir weniger mit dem Teichsauger arbeiten müssen. Gefühlt ist auch das Wasser rein optisch besser (klarer, glänzender) geworden.


----------



## anz111 (21. Aug. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wir haben uns nun doch letztendlich für die Anschaffung eines Poolroboters entschieden. Auch wenn wir, technisch betrachtet, in Schwerkraft filtern und Bodenabläufe, Skimmer und extra Biologie haben, sind wir von der Hilfestellung des Poolroboters bisher begeistert. Das unterstützt uns bei der Bodenreinigung, so dass wir weniger mit dem Teichsauger arbeiten müssen. Gefühlt ist auch das Wasser rein optisch besser (klarer, glänzender) geworden.


Welchen hast du da?


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Aug. 2021)

Wir haben seit 2 Jahren einen Dolphin Maytronics Evolution 40.
Läuft 5 Tage die Woche jeweils 2 Stunden morgens und abends. Im Bereich  des 18 Meter Kabels haben wir keine Arbeit mehr. Allerdings ist das gute Stück schon arg verschließen, übern Winter gibts nochmals Ersatzteile und dann kommt ein Neuer


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> Welchen hast du da?


Meranus Power 4.0 ...ein im Verhältnis zu anderen Geräten, recht günstiges Teil...funktioniert bisher super, ist ja auch neu...mal schauen, was die Langzeiterfahrung so bringt...


----------



## anz111 (4. Sep. 2021)

2. Versuch! Und letzter für heuer!


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2021)

anz111 schrieb:


> 2. Versuch! Und letzter für heuer!


Aber warum, sieht doch traumhaft aus


----------



## anz111 (4. Sep. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber warum, sieht doch traumhaft aus


Ja ist sehr sauber geworden! Trotzdem spekuliere ich mit der Anschaffung eine Roboters


----------



## lutzauserfurt (3. Nov. 2021)

Habe gerade interessiert die Beiträge der letzten Jahre zum Thema Naturnaher Teich gelesen und der wirklich sehr gelungenen Umsetzung dessen studiert und war angenehm überrascht, doch wieder einmal auf jemanden zu stoßen, der den Glauben an die Fähigkeiten der Natur über all die heutigen technischen Rafinessen stellt. Ich habe ebenfalls in den letzten Jahren meinen Wunschteich ( Kategorie 1 ) in ausschließlicher Handarbeit wenn auch recht mühsam dieses Jahr fertiggestellt. Bisher begann alles nach der Befüllung im Frühjahr recht erfolgreich und nachdem nun auch der Kampf gegen Unmengen herbstlichen Laubes soweit gewonnen scheint, bin ich schon ganz neugierig auf die Erlebnisse in 2022. Da ich mich gegenwärtig schon vorsorglich mal mit dem Thema Bodenreinigung Schwimmbereich(mit Betonplatten ausgelegt, 1,5 m tief) und Regenerationsflächen ( mittelgrober Kies, hpts. 60-90 cm tief) beschäftige, wollte ich mich nach den Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen eines nun doch schon recht erfahrenen Teichnutzers erkundigen. Es ist aber nur ein gelegentliches Reinigen geplant, um nicht zuviel aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen und die Teichbewohner zu schonen, also keinesfalls ständiges Roboterfahren oder ähnliches geplant. Was sagt er denn dazu?


----------



## anz111 (16. Jan. 2022)

Eis, eis baby…


----------



## PeBo (16. Jan. 2022)

anz111 schrieb:


> Eis, eis baby…


Zum Schlittschuhlaufen reicht es aber noch nicht


----------



## Anja W. (17. Jan. 2022)

Sieht aber sehr einladend dazu aus! 
Vielleicht bleibt es ja länger kalt...


----------



## anz111 (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo Zusammen!

Mit großer Spannung habe ich heuer den Frühling erwartet um zu sehen, wie sich der Substrattausch auf das Pflanzenwachstum auswirkt! Und ich muss sagen, ich bin schwer begeistert  
Kein Kümmerwuchs mehr, wie mit Kies und sauberes klares Wasser!

Badesaison kann losgehen ☝

Liebe Grüße aus Salzburg 
Oliver


----------



## anz111 (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen!

Noch ein paar live Bilder:
Neben dem üppigen Wachstum zB der schmalblättrigen __ Rohrkolben (das erste mal sind Kolben sichtbar) auch mal Fotos, wie der Teichrand schön langsam verwächst!
Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo Teichis!

Anbei ein kurzer Zustandsbericht und zur Wichtigkeit des richtigen Substrates:

Das Teichwasser ist seit Wochen glasklar! Hab jetzt das 2. mal den Boden gesaugt und fast keinen Schmutz rausgeholt! 
Am meisten bin ich vom Pflanzenwachstum begeistert! Riesenhechtkraut verdient jetzt das erste mal seinen Namen, aber auch die Gräser entwickeln sich prächtig! Aber seht selbst:


----------



## maverick (5. Sep. 2022)

anz111 schrieb:


> Hallo Teichis!
> 
> Anbei ein kurzer Zustandsbericht und zur Wichtigkeit des richtigen Substrates:
> 
> ...


Hast du eine EPDM Teichfolie in 1,5mm verwendet?
Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer passenden Folie.


----------



## anz111 (5. Sep. 2022)

1,2 mm


----------



## maverick (12. Sep. 2022)

anz111 schrieb:


> 1,2 mm


Danke für deine Antwort.
Wieviel Grad "Uferschräge" hast du gewählt?


----------



## anz111 (18. Dez. 2022)

es wird kalt


----------

